# الشاعر محمود درويش "لديَّ كُلُّ الأسباب التي تدفعني لاعتبار المسيح صديقاً شخصياً"



## THE GALILEAN (7 يناير 2007)

وعن سؤال عن استخدام درويش لِـ"النّاصري" المسيح. يقول: "لديَّ كُلُّ الأسباب التي تدفعني لاعتبار المسيح صديقاً شخصياً. إنّه ابنُ البلد، فهو من "الناصرة" في الجليل. ثمّ إن رِسَالَتَه بسيطةٌ جدا، رسالةُ السلام والعدالة. فهو في أَمثالِهِ (القصص القصيرة ذات المدلول الأخلاقي، والتي تَرِدُ بشكل أكبر في الأناجيل الأربعة. ملاحظة من المترجم) يتحدث كما لو كان شاعراً. فهو في حدّ ذاته حالةً شعرية: يريد تَدجين السجّان من خلال مُهَامَسَتِهِ، بل وحتى معانقته، فهو يُواجِهُ العنفَ بالرِقَّة. إنه صديقُ الضعفاء، والمحرومين، والمنعزلين. وهو في هذا رمزٌ للتسامُح ولِوَحْدة البشرية. وأخيراً، هو صورةُ المعاناة. وبما أنه كذلك، فهو يُلهِمُنَا ويمنحُنَا الشجاعة.

وعن السبب الذي يجعل الشاعر محمود درويش يذكر المسيح أكثر مما يذكر النبيّ محمد"، يقول: "لأني أُحِسُّ بأني أستطيع أن أتَحدَّثَ عن أحدهما بِحُرّيّة، بينما أَشْعُر كما لو أنَّه توجد رِقَابَةٌ مَا حين أتحدث عن الآخَر. وبما أنّه تمّ قبول الفصلُ بين الدينيّ والسياسيّ في المسيحية، فإنه يبدو سَهْلاً مُحَاوَرَةُ المسيح. لقد استطاع الفنّانون أن يُصوّروا المسيحَ أشقَرَ، أَسْمَر أو أسودَ، ولكني لا أستطيعُ أنْ أتَخَيَّل "محمدا" إلاّ عربيّا.

هذا هو شاعر فلسطين ابن قرية البروة محمود درويش


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (7 يناير 2007)

معلومه قيمه جدا جدا...
شكرا ليك


----------



## stan55 (7 يناير 2007)

شكرا ليك


----------



## زهير (8 يناير 2007)

*



			الشاعر محمود درويش "لديَّ كُلُّ الأسباب التي تدفعني لاعتبار المسيح صديقاً شخصياً"
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وانا كمان .



			لقد استطاع الفنّانون أن يُصوّروا المسيحَ أشقَرَ، أَسْمَر أو أسودَ، ولكني لا أستطيعُ أنْ أتَخَيَّل "محمدا" إلاّ عربيّا.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم عربي ده شئ بديهي ومعروف طبعا ... لكن هل يا ترى المسيح كان أشقر أم أسمر أم أسود ؟

الرجل يستهزأ بمعتقداتكم يا نصارى وانتم لا تشعرون . أفيقوا من هذه الغفوة .

:yahoo: *


----------



## Transcendental (8 يناير 2007)

> "لأني أُحِسُّ بأني أستطيع أن أتَحدَّثَ عن أحدهما بِحُرّيّة، بينما أَشْعُر كما لو أنَّه توجد رِقَابَةٌ مَا حين أتحدث عن الآخَر.



قصدة اننى ممكن ان اسب احدهما بحرية و لكنى لا اقدر ان اسب الاخر
استغفر الله العظيم


----------



## THE GALILEAN (8 يناير 2007)

زهير قال:


> *
> وانا كمان .
> 
> محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم عربي ده شئ بديهي ومعروف طبعا ... لكن هل يا ترى المسيح كان أشقر أم أسمر أم أسود ؟
> ...



الرجل لا يستهزأ بعقائدنا يا اخي 
هذا شاعر فلسطين ابن قرية البروة محمود درويش ولا يستهزأ بمعتقداتنا


----------



## THE GALILEAN (8 يناير 2007)

Transcendental قال:


> قصدة اننى ممكن ان اسب احدهما بحرية و لكنى لا اقدر ان اسب الاخر
> استغفر الله العظيم



عن ماذا تتكلم ؟

وهل محمود درويش سب احدا من الانبياء في اشعاره ؟ :dntknw: 
ما هذا الكلام التافه


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (8 يناير 2007)

شكرا ليك يالايت بلو على الموضوع الهايل ده بس مش عارف الاخوه المسلمين مصممين يكذبوا الموضوع !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## زهير (8 يناير 2007)

*



			المهم اننا لا نخاف من شكل السيد المسيح وصوت السيد المسيح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مازال السؤال مطروحا بدون إجابة ...
لقد رأيت صورا كثيرة ليسوع ومنها الأشقر الأمريكي والأسمر في دول شمال أفريقيا والأسود في جنوب أفريقيا ... فأيهما هو المسيح ؟ ولا الحكاية كلها أوهام ؟




			كما انتم تخافون من شكل محمد وصوت محمد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعا كما نرى جميعا هذا كلام حاقد وتافه يفتقر إلى دليل .

فاما عن اليسوع فكان لا شكل ولا منظر يا حسرة كما يصفه لنا الكتاب المقدس


الحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (8 يناير 2007)

> Transcendental
> مش دة برضة اللى انتوا بتقولوا علية تقدم و مش عارف اية



احن حرين ومش ده موضوعنا


----------



## THE GALILEAN (8 يناير 2007)

> زهير
> مازال السؤال مطروحا بدون إجابة ...
> لقد رأيت صورا كثيرة ليسوع ومنها الأشقر الأمريكي والأسمر في دول شمال أفريقيا والأسود في جنوب أفريقيا ... فأيهما هو المسيح ؟ ولا الحكاية كلها أوهام ؟



يعني هو هذا المهم عندكم ؟ مش تشوف الشاعر بيقول ايه ؟ المسيح صديقه الشخصي وليس من ناحية المظهر فكل شعب يصور السيد المسيح بشكل معين
ايه اللي مش عاجبكم ؟



> طبعا كما نرى جميعا هذا كلام حاقد وتافه يفتقر إلى دليل .



حاقد ايه انت ؟ هذا هو الكلام الصحيح انظر في فلم الرسالة لا صورة لمحمد ولا صوت له



> فاما عن اليسوع فكان لا شكل ولا منظر يا حسرة كما يصفه لنا الكتاب المقدس



اسمه يسوع يا محترم وليس المظهر هو المهم يكفيني الاخلاق وشخصية السيد المسيح

كل ما يهمكم هو الشكليات


----------



## †جــــــــو† (8 يناير 2007)

جميل اوى اوى ربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## Basilius (9 يناير 2007)

تقول ان محمد عربي 
جميل جدا 
طيب مش لما نعرف مين ابوة اصلا ؟ 
اوعة تقولي عبد اللة بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم 
هقولك عبد اللة مات قبل ولادة ابنة محمد باربع سنوااااااااااااااااااااااااااات 
فلقد تزوجت امنة بنت وهب ام محمد بعبد اللة بن عبد المطلب في نفس وقت زواج عبد المطلب جد محمد بهالة بنت وهيب ابنة عم امنة بنت وهب ام النبي 
و مات عبد اللة بشهور قليلة بعد زواجة من امنة 
و ولدت هالة بنت وهب حمزة اللذي هو عم محمد 
و على الرغم من ان زواج عبد اللة من امنة هو نفس توقيت زواج ابوة عبد المطلب من هالة 
الا ان حمزة عم النبي كان يكبرة باربع سنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات 
نظرا لولادتة بعد زواج والدة من امنة باربع سنوااااااااااااات 
مع العلم ان عبد اللة مات بعد زواجة من امنة بشهور قليلة


----------



## Artificial Mind (9 يناير 2007)

> طيب مش لما نعرف مين ابوة اصلا ؟
> اوعة تقولي عبد اللة بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم
> هقولك عبد اللة مات قبل ولادة ابنة محمد باربع سنوااااااااااااااااااااااااااات



اقول انا لك ( قل هاتوا برهانكم ان كنتم صادقين ) 




> الا ان حمزة عم النبي كان يكبرة باربع سنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات


الا تعلم ان سيدنا حمزة اخو الرسول صلى الله علية و سلم فى الرضاعة !!


----------



## THE GALILEAN (9 يناير 2007)

Artificial Mind

هل هذا ما يهمك الآن ؟

تقدر تقلي لماذا يرى الشاعر ان السيد المسيح صديقا شخصيا ؟


----------



## Basilius (9 يناير 2007)

*هنجيب برهانا على ان محمد ابن زنا و الشاطر يرد*

مصادر الأحاديث الدالة على زواج أبو عبد الله بآمنة في نفس اليوم الذي تزوج جده من زوجته أم حمزة

أولا :
1- الطبقات الكبرى لأبن سعد باب تزوج عبد الله بن عبد المطلب آمنة بنت وهب 
2- السيرة الحلبية باب تزويج عبد الله أبي النبي صلعم آمنة أمه صلعم وحفر زمزم.
3- الاستيعاب في تمييز الأصحاب لأبن عبد البر باب محمد رسول الله صلعم.
4- أسد الغابة. 

نص الحديث
عن محمد بن عمر بن واقد الأسلمي .. .. عن أبى جعفر محمد بن علىّ بن الحسين قالا: كانت آمنة في حجر عمها وهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة فمشى إليه عبد المطلب بن هاشم بابنه عبد الله أبى رسول الله صلعم فخطب ؛ عليه آمنة بنت وهب فزوجها عبد الله ؛ وخطب إليه عبد المطلب في مجلسه ابنته هالة بنت وهيب على نفسه ؛ فزوجه إياها فكان تزوج عبد المطلب وتزوج عبد الله في مجلس واحد ؛ فولدت هالة بنت وهيب لعبد المطلب حمزة بن عبد المطلب ؛ فكان حمزة عم رسول الله صلعم في النسب وأخاه من الرضاعة. لما تزوج عبد الله بن عبد المطلب آمنة بنت وهب أقام عندها ثلاثا وكانت تلك السنة عندهم إذا دخل الرجل على امرأته في أهلها. 

ثانيا :
1- سيرة أبن هشام باب ذكر المرأة المتعرضة لنكاح عبد الله بن عبد المطلب.
2- نهاية الأرب في فنون الأدب للنويري باب ذكر زواج عبد الله بن عبد المطلب آمنة بنت وهب 

نص الحديث
* قال أبن هشام عن أبن إسحق إن عبد المطلب لما فدى ابنه عبد الله أخذ بيده وخرج به حتى أتى وهب بن عند مناف وهو يومئذ سيد بني زهرة نسبا وشرفا فزوجه ابنته آمنة وهى يومئذ أفضل امرأة في قريش نسبا وموضعا فزعموا أنه دخل عليها حين أمتلكها مكانه فوقع عليها فحملت برسول الله صلعم. 

استنتاج
مما تقدم نجد أن أبو محمد عبد الله تزوج آمنة فولدت محمد ؛ وجده تزوج هالة فولدت حمزة ؛ وكان زواجهما في يوم واحد. وبذلك يكون محمد وحمزة في عمر واحد أو محمد أكبر من حمزة ؛ لان أبي محمد لم يمكث مع أمه إلا شهور قلائل على أكثر الروايات ثم مات ؛ أما إذا كان حمزة أكبر من محمد بسنوات فسيكون في الأمر أمر؟

حمزة عم النبي محمد و ليس اخوة في الرضاعة يا استاذ 

 حساب عمر محمد وعمر حمزة عمه من صحيح الحديث 

أولا : السنة والشهر التي وُلِد فيها محمد 
مصدر الحديث
1- السيرة النبوية لأبن هشام باب ولادة رسول الله صلعم.

نص الحديث
حدثنا أبو محمد عبد الملك ابن هشام قال حدثنا زياد بن عبد الله البكائي محمد بن إسحاق قال ولد رسول الله صلعم يوم الاثنين ، لاثنتي عشرة ليلة خلت من شهر ربيع الأول ، عام الفيل . 

ثانيا : غزوة أحد التي مات فيها حمزة عم الرسول 
مصدر الحديث
1- السيرة الحلبية للإمام برهان الدين الحلبي باب غزوة أحد.

نص الحديث
غزوة أحد كانت في شوال سنة ثلاث من الهجرة باتفاق الجمهور.

استنتاج من الحديثين السابقين 
مات محمد في السنة الحادية عشر من الهجرة أي بعد ثمان سنوات من موت حمزة ؛ الذي مات سنة ثلاث للهجرة ؛ فبطرح ثمان سنوات من ثلاث وستون عمر النبي عند موته ؛ يصبح عمره في غزوة أحد خمسة وخمسون وعمر حمزة تسع وخمسون.

ثالثا : اليوم والسنة التي مات فيها الرسول – وهي الثامنة بعد وفاة حمزة عمه
مصدر الحديث
1- الطبقات الكبرى لأبن سعد باب ذكر كم مرض رسول الله صلعم واليوم الذي توفى فيه.

نص الحديث
* أخبرنا محمد بن عمر حدثني أبو معشر عن محمد بن قيس أن رسول الله صلعم اشتكى يوم الأربعاء لإحدى عشرة ليلة بقيت من صفر سنة إحدى عشرة فاشتكى ثلاث عشر ليلة وتوفي صلعم يوم الاثنين لليلتين مضتا من شهر ربيع الأول سنة إحدى عشرة. 

استنتاج 
وأكثر العلماء يقولون على أن النبي مات وعمره ثلاث وستون سنة ومات بعد حمزة بثمان سنوات ؛ فيكون عمره يوم موت حمزة خمس وخمسون سنة ؛ وحمزة مات في السنة الثالثة للهجرة وعمره تسع وخمسون سنة أي أن حمزة أكبر من محمد بأربع سنوات 


دلائل النبوة للحافظ أبي نعيم الأصبهاني الفصل العاشر في تزويج أمه آمنة بنت وهب ؛ وكذلك في عيون الأثر في المغازي والسير لأبن سيد الناس باب تزويج عبد الله آمنة بنت وهب ؛ وفي كل كتب السيرة والسنة كسيرة أبن هشام والسيرة الحلبية والطبقات الكبرى وغيرها. 
* قال ألواقدي هي قتيلة بنت نوفل وعن أبن عباس قال أنها امرأة من بني أسد وهي أخت ورقة كانت تنظر وتعتاف (عرّافة) فمر بها عبد الله فدعته لتستبضع منه ولزمت طرف ثوبه فأبي وقال حتى آتيك وخرج مسرعا حتى دخل على آمنة فوقع عليها فحملت برسول الله صلعم ثم رجع إلى المرأة وهى تنتظره فقال هل لك في الذي عرضتي عليّ؟ فقالت لا ... 
(*) نهاية الأرب للنويري باب ذكر خبر المرأة التي عرضت نفسها على عبد الله بن عبد المطلب وما أبدته من سبب ذلك.
الواضح من تلك القصص أنه كان هناك امرأتان واحدة وقفت في طريق أبو محمد وطلبت منه أن ينكحها أو تستبضع منه وتعطيه مائة من الإبل فقبل وقال حتى اغتسل ؛ ثم دخل فوقع على آمنة زوجته ؛ وعاد إلى المرأة (الغريبة) لينكحها فرفضت وقالت له لقد وقعت على آمنة. أي مجتمع ذلك المجتمع؟ أي أب ذلك الأب الذي واعد الزانية رغم أنه متزوج بآمنة منذ أيام قلائل؟ 
* كانت أمه صلعم تقول ما رأيت من حمل هو أخف منه ولا أعظم بركة منه. وروى أبن حبان رحمه الله عن حليمة رضي الله تعالى عنها عن آمنة أم النبي صلعم أنها قالت أن لأبني هذا شأنا إني حملت به فلم أجد حملا قط كان أخف عليّ ولا أعظم بركة منه. 
(*) السيرة الحلبية للإمام برهان الدين الحلبي باب ذكر حمل أمه صلعم وعلى جميع الأنبياء والمرسلين.
* قال أبن اسحق .. كانت حليمة بنت أبي ذؤيب السعدية أم رسول الله التي أرضعته تحدث .... فلم يبلغ سنتيه (محمد) حتى كان غلاما جعفرا(غليظ) فكلمنا أمه وقلت لها لو تركت بنيّ عندي حتى يغلظ ... فردته معنا (ثم حدث له شق بطنه فأرجعته حليمة إلى أمه) قالت أمه(آمنة) أفتخوفت عليه الشيطان قالت قلت نعم قالت كلا والله ما للشيطان عليه من سبيل ... فوالله ما رأيت من حمل قط كان أخف علىّ ولا أيسر منه ... 
(*) السيرة النبوية لأبن هشام باب ولادة رسول الله صلعم ورضاعته.
* أخرج ابن اسحق وابن راهويه وأبو يعلي والطبراني والبيهقي وأبو نعيم وابن عساكر عن طريق عبد الله بن جعفر بن أبي طالب قال: حديث حليمة بنت الحارث أم رسول الله صلعم التي أرضعته قالت: ....نفس الحديث السابق ... قالت حليمة فاحتملناه حتى قدمنا به إلى أمه(آمنة) ...قالت اخشيتما عليه من الشيطان؟ كلا والله ما للشيطان عليه سبيل وانه لكائن لابني هذا شأن إلا أخبركما خبره؟ قلنا بلى قالت حملت به فما حملت قط أخف منه فأريت في النوم حين حملت به أنه خرج مني نور....
(*) الخصائص الكبرى للسيوطي الجزء الأول ص 132؛133؛ 134؛ 135. 
من الواضح من هذه الأحاديث أن آمنة تقارن حملها بمحمد بحمل آخر قبله مرة أو مرات. فهل كانت متزوجة بأحد قبل أبو محمد؟ هل لمحمد اخوة؟ كم مكث معها أبو محمد قبل أن يموت؟
وفي كل الأحاديث المتفق على صحتها أن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب أبو محمد صلعم مات وعنده خمس وعشرون سنة وكانت أم محمد حامل به؛ قيل شهران وقيل أكثر أو أقل.. 
(*)الطبقات الكبرى لأبن سعد باب ذكر وفاة عبد الله بن عبد المطلب والسيرة الحلبية للإمام برهان الدين الحلبي وقد جاء في سيرة أبن هشام وهو من أقدم كتب السيرة وأصحها قال: ثم لم يلبث عبد الله بن عبد المطلب أبو رسول الله صلعم أن هلك وأم رسول الله حامل به

اية رايك بقى يا استاذي المسلم 
انت قلت هاتوا برهانكم ان كنتم صادقون 
ادي برهاننا


----------



## Artificial Mind (9 يناير 2007)

> 1- الطبقات الكبرى لأبن سعد باب تزوج عبد الله بن عبد المطلب آمنة بنت وهب



اولا. قال النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ولدت من نكاح وليس من سفاح ) صحيح البخارى 

ثانيا . هذا كتاب تاريخ ونحن لا نأخذ ديننا من كتب تاريخيه , بل من القرأن والسنه الصحيحه .
ثالثا . الروايتين قالهما محمد بن عمر بن واقد الواقدي الأسلمي

محمد بن عمر بن واقد الواقدي الأسلمي ابو عبد الله المدني قاضي بغداد مولى عبد الله بن بريدة الأسلمي 
قال البخاري : الواقدي مديني سكن بغداد متروك الحديث تركه أحمد وابن نمير وابن المبارك وإسماعيل بن زكريا ( تهذيب الكمال مجلد 26)
هذا في ص 185-186 وفي نفس الصفحة قال أحمد هو كذاب وقال يحيى ضعيف وفي موضع آخر ليس بشيء وقال أبو داود : أخبرني من سمع من علي بن المديني يقول روى الواقدي ثلاثين ألف حديث غريب وقال أبو بكر بن خيثمة سمعت يحيى بن معين يقول لا يكتب حديث الواقدي ليس بشيء وقال عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم سألت عنه علي بن المديني فقال : متروك الحديث هنا علة جميلة أيضا في سند الحديث وهي روايته عن عبد الله بن جعفر الزهري قال إسحاق بن منصور قال أحمد بن حنبل كان الواقدي يقلب الأحاديث يلقي حديث ابن أخي الزهري على معمر ذا قال إسحاق بن راهويه كما وصف وأشد لأنه عندي ممن يضع الحديث الجرح والتعديل 8/الترجمة 92 وقال علي بن المديني سمعت أحمد بن حنبل يقول الواقدي يركب الأسانيد تاريخ بغداد 3/13-16 وقال الإمام مسلم متروك الحديث وقال النسائي ليس بثقة وقال الحاكم ذاهب الحديث قال الذهبي رحمه الله مجمع على تركه وذكر هذا في مغني الضعفاء 2/ الترجمة 5861 

قال النسائي في " الضعفاء والمتروكين " المعروفون بالكذب على رسول الله أربعة الواقدي بالمدينة ومقاتل بخراسان ومحمد بن سعيد بالشام 
وبالتالى اخوانى الكرام ويا باحثين عن الحقيقه من النصارى تكون الروايتين بهما ضعف لان الراوى متروك الحديث .
لكن هناك طرق اخرى تؤكد الروايه الثانيه ان حمزه كان اكبر من الرسول بعامين او 4 سنوات وهى صحيحه , و ان زواج جد النبى كان قبل ابنه عبد الله والد الرسول بأعوام كثيره و لو كان ميلاد حمزه تم قبل ميلاد الرسول بعامين او بأربع سنوات . والدليل هو [ كان أسن من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأربع سنين وهذا لا يصح عندي لأن الحديث الثابت أن حمزة وعبد الله بن الأسد أرضعتها ثويبة مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا أن تكون أرضعتهما في زمانين‏.‏ 
وذكر البكائي عن ابن إسحاق قال كان حمزة أسن من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بسنتين ] ، كتاب الاستيعاب في تمييز الأصحاب


----------



## Artificial Mind (9 يناير 2007)

> نص الحديث
> عن محمد بن عمر بن واقد الأسلمي .. .. عن أبى جعفر محمد بن علىّ بن الحسين قالا: كانت آمنة في حجر عمها وهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة فمشى إليه عبد المطلب بن هاشم بابنه عبد الله أبى رسول الله صلعم فخطب ؛ عليه آمنة بنت وهب فزوجها عبد الله ؛ وخطب إليه عبد المطلب في مجلسه ابنته هالة بنت وهيب على نفسه ؛ فزوجه إياها فكان تزوج عبد المطلب وتزوج عبد الله في مجلس واحد ؛ فولدت هالة بنت وهيب لعبد المطلب حمزة بن عبد المطلب ؛ فكان حمزة عم رسول الله صلعم في النسب وأخاه من الرضاعة. لما تزوج عبد الله بن عبد المطلب آمنة بنت وهب أقام عندها ثلاثا وكانت تلك السنة عندهم إذا دخل الرجل على امرأته في أهلها.



الرواية ساقطة لانها من رواية محمد بن عمر الواقدي قال عنه العلماء:

الضعفاء والمتروكين لابن الجوزي ج: 3 ص: 87
3137 محمد بن عمر بن واقد أبو عبد الله الأسلمي الواقدي قاضي بغداد قال أحمد بن حنبل هو كذاب كان يقلب الأحاديث يلقي حديث ابن أخي الزهري على معمر ونحو ذا وقال يحيى ليس بثقة وقال مرة ليس بشيء لا يكتب حديثه وقال البخاري والرازي والنسائي متروك الحديث وذكر الرازي والنسائي أنه كان يضع الحديث وقال الدراقطني فيه ضعف وقال ابن عدي احاديثه غير محفوظة والبلاء منه.


----------



## Artificial Mind (9 يناير 2007)

:المستدرك على الصحيحين ج: 2 ص: 656 مجمع الزوائد ج: 8 ص: 230
4176 أخبرنا أبو جعفر محمد بن محمد بن عبد الله البغدادي حدثنا هاشم بن مرثد الطبراني حدثنا يعقوب بن محمد الزهري حدثنا عبد العزيز بن عمران حدثنا عبد الله بن جعفر عن أبي عون عن المسور بن مخرمة عن بن عباس عن أبيه قال قال عبد المطلب قدمنا اليمن في رحلة الشتاء فنزلنا على حبر من اليهود فقال لي رجل من أهل الزبور يا عبد المطلب أتأذن لي أن أنظر إلى بدنك ما لم يكن عورة قال ففتح إحدى منخري فنظر فيه ثم نظر في الأخرى فقال أشهد أن في إحدى يديك ملكا وفي الأخرى النبوة وأرى ذلك في بني زهرة فكيف ذلك فقلت لا أدري قال هل لك من شاعة قال قلت وما الشاعة قال زوجة قلت أما اليوم فلا قال إذا قدمت فتزوج فيهم فرجع عبد المطلب إلى مكة فتزوج هالة بنت وهب بن عبد مناف فولدت له حمزة وصفية وتزوج عبد الله بن عبد المطلب آمنة بنت وهب فولدت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت قريش حين تزوج عبد الله آمنة فلح عبد الله على أبيه قال الإمام الهيثمي مجمع الزوائد ج: 8 ص: 230 رواه الطبراني وفيه عبدالعزيز بن عمران وهو متروك 
هذه الرواية كذلك ساقطة لأن فيه سندها عبدالعزيز بن عمران قال عنه العلماء
الضعفاء والمتروكين لابن الجوزي ج: 2 ص: 111
1957 عبد العزيز بن عمران بن عبد العزيز أبو ثابت ويعرف بابن أبي ثابت المدني الزهري قال يحيى ليس بثقة وقال البخاري لا يكتب حديثه وقال النسائي متروك الحديث وقال الترمذي والدارقطني ضعيف وقال ابن حبان يروي المناكير عن المشاهير

كما أن لفظ تزوج لا تعني الدخول بل هي تعني إبرام العقد وقد يتأخر الدخول عن الزواج بسنين فالروايات ليس فيها أن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب وأبوه دخل كل واحد على زوجته في نفس اليوم حتى يكون هنا استعجاب من تأخر ولادة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن عمه حمزة رضي الله عنه.


----------



## Artificial Mind (9 يناير 2007)

-الرواية الثالثة
:التي تفيد أن حمزة رضي الله عنه أكبر من النبي بأربع سنين 

الطبقات الكبرى ج: 3 ص: 10
قال أخبرنا محمد بن عمر قال حدثني موسى بن محمد بن إبراهيم عن أبيه قال كان حمزة معلما يوم بدر بريشة نعامة قال محمد بن عمر وحمل حمزة لواء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في غزوة بني قينقاع ولم يكن الرايات يومئذ وقتل رحمه الله يوم أحد على رأس اثنين وثلاثين شهرا من الهجرة وهو يومئذ بن تسع وخمسين سنة كان أسن من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأربع سنين وكان رجلا ليس بالطويل ولا بالقصير قتله وحشي بن حرب وشق بطنه وأخذ كبده فجاء بها إلى هند بنت عتبة بن ربيعة فمضغتها ثم لفضتها ثم جاءت فمثلت بحمزة وجعلت من ذلك مسكتين ومعضدين وخدمتين حتى قدمت بذلك وبكبده مكة وكفن حمزة في بردة فجعلوا إذا خمروا بها رأسه بدت قدماه وإذا خمروا بها رجليه تنكشف عن وجهه فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم غطوا وجهه وجعل على رجليه الحرمل.


هذه الرواية ساقطة فقد اجتمع فيها محمد بن عمر الواقدي وقد قدمنا كلام العلماء فيه وكذلك موسى بن محمد بن إبراهيم وقد قال فيه العلماء:
أبو حاتم في كاتبه المجروحين ج: 2 ص: 241
موسى بن محمد بن إبراهيم بن الحارث التيمي من أهل المدينة يروي عن أبيه ما ليس من حديثه فلست أدري أكان المتعمد لذلك أو كان فيه غفلة فيأتي بالمناكير عن أبيه والمشاهير على التوهم وأيما كان فهو ساقط الاحتجاج.


----------



## Artificial Mind (9 يناير 2007)

الرواية الرابعة
: حول طعن قريش في نسب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
سنن الترمذي ج: 5 ص: 584
3607 حدثنا يوسف بن موسى البغدادي حدثنا عبيد الله بن موسى عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد عن يزيد بن أبي زياد عن عبد الله بن الحارث عن العباس بن عبد المطلب قال قلت ثم يا رسول الله إن قريشا جلسوا فتذاكروا أحسابهم بينهم فجعلوا مثلك كمثل نخلة في كبوة من الأرض فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إن الله خلق الخلق فجعلني من خيرهم من خير فرقهم وخير صليت ثم تخير القبائل فجعلني من خير قبيلة ثم تخير البيوت فجعلني من خير بيوتهم فأنا خيرهم نفسا وخيرهم بيتا قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن وعبد الله بن الحارث هو أبو نوفل

أولا من بفهم من الرواية طعن قريش في نسب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو جاهل باللغة العربية لأن الرواية تقول الأحساب جمع حسب ولا ذكر للنسب في الرواية ومعنى الحسب مخالف للنسب كما جاء في كتب اللغة:
مختار الصحاح ج: 1 ص: 57
و الحَسَبُ أيضا ما يعده الإنسان من مفاخر آبائه وقيل حسبه دينه وقيل ماله والرجل حَسِيبٌ وبابه ظرف وقال بن السكيت الحَسَبُ والكرم يكونان بدون الآباء والشرف والمجد لا يكونان إلا بالآباء
النهاية في غريب الحديث ج: 1 ص: 381
الحَسب في الاصل . الشَّرَف بالآباء ومايَعُدُّه الناس من مَفاخرهم . وقيل الحَسب والكَرم يكونان في الرجُل وان لم يكن له آبَاء لهُم شَرف والشَّرف والمَجْد لايكونان إلاَّ بالآباء

فهم أرادوا الانتقاص من قبيلة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بني هاشم في مفاخرهم ولهذا جعلوا النبي مثل النخلة وهي شيء مكرم عند العرب فالنبي عند قريش إنسان عظيم وجعلوا بني هاشم كالكبوة وهي أن تلقى الكناسة أي أن النبي كرجل فهو عظيم معروف بأخلاقه العالية لكن قبيلته لا مكانة لها وما يدل على ذلك صراحة الرواية التالية:
مجمع الزوائد ج: 8 ص: 215
وعن عبدالله بن عمر قال إنا لقعود بفناء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ مرت امرأة فقال رجل من القوم هذه ابنة محمد فقال رجل من القوم إن مثل محمد في بني هاشم مثل الريحانة في وسط النتن فانطلقت المرأة فأخبرت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فجاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعرف في وجهه الغضب ثم قام على القوم فقال ما بال أقوال تبلغني عن أقوام إن الله عز وجل خلق السموات سبعا فاختار العليا منها فسكنها وأسكن سمواته من شاء من خلقه وخلق الخلق فاختار من الخلق بني آدم واختار من بني آدم العرب واختار من العرب مضر واختار من مضر قريشا واختار من قريش بني هاشم واختارني من بني هاشم فأنا من خيار إلى خيار فمن أحب العرب فبحبي أحبهم ومن أبغض العرب فببغضي أبغضهم رواه الطبراني في الكبير والأوسط إلا انه قال فمن أحب العرب فلحبي أحبهم ومن أبغض العرب فلبغضي ابغضهم وفيه حماد بن واقد وهو ضعيف يعتبر به وبقية رجاله وثقوا


----------



## Artificial Mind (9 يناير 2007)

ونذكر رواية تذكر الليلة التي ولد فيها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وكيف كان معروفا لدى قريش في اليوم الذي ولد فيه أنه ابن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب:

المستدرك على الصحيحين ج: 2 ص: 656
4177 حدثنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن حدثنا يعقوب بن سفيان حدثنا أبو غسان محمد بن يحيى الكناني حدثني أبي عن بن إسحاق قال كان هشام بن عروة يحدث عن أبيه عن عائشة رضي الله عنهما قالت ثم كان زفر قد سكن مكة يتجر بها فلما كانت الليلة التي ولد فيها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في مجلس من قريش يا معشر قريش هل الليلة مولود فقالوا والله ما نعلمه قال الله أكبر أما إذا أخطأكم فلا بأس فانظروا واحفظوا ما أقول لكم ولد هذه الليلة نبي هذه الأمة الأخيرة بين كتفيه علامة فيها شعرات متواترات كأنهن عرف فرس لا يرضع ليلتين وذلك أن عفريتا من الجن أدخل أصبعيه في فمه فمنعه الرضاع فتصدع القوم من مجلسهم وهم متعجبون من قوله وحديثه فلما صاروا إلى منازلهم أخبر كل إنسان منهم أهله فقالوا قد ولد لعبد الله بن عبد المطلب غلام سموه محمدا فالتقى القوم فقالوا هل سمعتم حديث اليهودي وهل بلغكم مولد هذا الغلام فانطلقوا حتى جاءوا اليهودي فأخبروه الخبر قال فاذهبوا معي حتى أنظر إليه فخرجوا حتى أدخلوه على آمنة فقال اخرجي إلينا ابنك فأخرجته وكشفوا له عن ظهره فرأى تلك الشامة فوقع اليهودي مغشيا عليه فلما أفاق قالوا ويلك ما لك قال ذهبت والله النبوة من بني إسرائيل فرحتم به يا معشر قريش أما والله ليسطون بكم سطوة يخرج خبرها من المشرق والمغرب وكان في النفر يومئذ الذين قال لهم اليهودي ما قال هشام بن الوليد بن المغيرة ومسافر بن أبي عمرو وعبيدة بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب وعتبة بن ربيعة شاب فوق المحتلم في نفر من بني مناف وغيرهم من قريش هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه وقد تواترت الأخبار أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولد مختونا مسرورا وولد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الدار التي في الزقاق المعروف بزقاق المدكل بمكة وقد صليت فيه وهي الدار التي كانت بعد مهاجر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في يد عقيل بن أبي طالب في أيدي ولده بعده
إذن قريش كانت تقر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ابن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب وفي صحيح مسلم في قصة صلح الحديبية دليل قاطع على عدم اعتراض قريش على نسب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:

صحيح مسلم ج: 3 ص: 1411
1784 حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة حدثنا عفان حدثنا حماد بن سلمة عن ثابت عن أنس ثم أن قريشا صالحوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيهم سهيل بن عمرو فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعلي اكتب بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم قال سهيل أما باسم الله فما ندري ما بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ولكن اكتب ما نعرف باسمك اللهم فقال اكتب من محمد رسول الله قالوا لو علمنا أنك رسول الله لأتبعناك ولكن اكتب اسمك واسم أبيك فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اكتب من محمد بن عبد الله فاشترطوا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن من جاء منكم لم نرده عليكم ومن جاءكم منا رددتموه علينا فقالوا يا رسول الله أنكتب هذا قال نعم إنه من ذهب منا إليهم فأبعده الله ومن جاءنا منهم سيجعل الله له فرجا ومخرجا

فقد اعترضت قريش على انه رسول الله وطلبوا منه كتابة اسمه واسم أبيه فكتب محمد بن عبد الله ولم يعترض أحد فأين الاعتراض المزعوم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Artificial Mind (9 يناير 2007)

صحيح ابن خزيمة ج: 4 ص: 13
2260 حدثنا محمد بن عيسى حدثنا سلمة يعني بن الفضل قال محمد بن إسحاق وهو بن يسار مولى مخرمة وحدثني محمد بن مسلم بن عبيد الله بن شهاب الزهري عن أبي بكر بن عبد الرحمن بن الحارث بن هشام المخزومي عن أم سلمة بنت أبي أمية بن المغيرة قالت ثم لما نزلنا أرض الحبشة جاورنا بها حين جاء النجاشي فذكر الحديث بطوله وقال في الحديث قالت وكان الذي كلمه جعفر بن أبي طالب قال له أيها الملك كنا قوما أهل جاهلية نعبد الأصنام ونأكل الميتة ونأتي الفواحش ونقطع الأرحام ونسيء الجوار ويأكل القوي منا الضعيف فكنا على ذلك حتى بعث الله إلينا رسولا منا نعرف نسبه وصدقه وأمانته وعفافه فدعانا إلى الله لتوحيده ولنعبده ونخلع ما كنا نعبد نحن وآباؤنا من دونه من الحجارة والأوثان وأمرنا بصدق الحديث وأداء الأمانة وصلة الرحم وحسن الجوار والكف عن المحارم والدماء ونهانا عن الفواحش وقول الزور وأكل مال اليتيم وقذف المحصنة وأن نعبد الله لا نشرك به شيئا وأمرنا بالصلاة والزكاة والصيام قالت فعدد عليه أمور الإسلام فصدقناه وآمنا به واتبعناه على ما جاء به من ثم الله فعبدنا الله وحده ولم نشرك به وحرمنا ما حرم علينا وأحللنا ما أحل لنا ثم ذكر باقي الحديث.


فنسب النبي كان معروفا لا اعتراض حوله جدير بالذكر أن هذه الواقعة التي كانت في بلاط النجاشي حضرها سيدنا عمرو بن العاص وهو كافر يومئذ جاء يسترد المسلمين الذي هاجروا إلى الحبشة وحاول في سبيل ذلك كل طاقته وهو سمع هذا الكلام وكيف أن نسب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم معروف لا اعتراض عليه وقد سكت ولم يعترض فأن الاعتراض المزعوم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Basilius (9 يناير 2007)

الطبقات الكبرى لأبن سعد باب تزوج عبد الله بن عبد المطلب آمنة بنت وهب 
 السيرة الحلبية باب تزويج عبد الله أبي النبي صلعم آمنة أمه صلعم وحفر زمزم.
 الاستيعاب في تمييز الأصحاب لأبن عبد البر باب محمد رسول الله صلعم.
 أسد الغابة. 
سيرة أبن هشام باب ذكر المرأة المتعرضة لنكاح عبد الله بن عبد المطلب.
نهاية الأرب في فنون الأدب للنويري باب ذكر زواج عبد الله بن عبد المطلب آمنة بنت وهب 
الإصابة في تمييز الصحابة لأبن حجر العسقلاني باب حمزة. 
الطبقات الكبرى لأبن سعد باب طبقات البدريين من المهاجرين ذكر الطبقة الأولى.
السيرة النبوية لأبن هشام باب ولادة رسول الله صلعم.
السيرة الحلبية للإمام برهان الدين الحلبي باب غزوة أحد.
الطبقات الكبرى لأبن سعد باب ذكر كم مرض رسول الله صلعم واليوم الذي توفى فيه.
السيرة النبوية لأبن هشام باب ولادة رسول الله صلعم ورضاعته.
الخصائص الكبرى للسيوطي الجزء الأول ص 132؛133؛ 134؛ 135. 
 كتاب دلائل النبوة للحافظ أبي نعيم الأصبهاني باب ذكر فضيلته صلعم بطيب مولده.
السيرة الحلبية باب باب تزويج عبد الله أبي النبي صلعم آمنة أمه صلعم وحفر زمزم وما يتعلق بذلك.
السيرة الحلبية للإمام العلامة برهان الدين الحلبي باب الهجرة إلى المدينة.
*كل دول ضعيفة و لا يعمل بها *
عجبي !!!!!!!


----------



## Artificial Mind (9 يناير 2007)

> هل هذا ما يهمك الآن ؟
> 
> تقدر تقلي لماذا يرى الشاعر ان السيد المسيح صديقا شخصيا ؟



و هل تعرف انت هذا الشاعر اذا ما اذا كان يشرب الخمر ام يرتكب الفواحش و الموبقات ؟؟
و هل اذا كان يفعل ذلك هل كان سيرضى سيدنا عيسى بصداقتة؟؟
هل يجوز ان يقول صديق شخصى ؟؟
ام الاولى ان يقول مثلا اعتبرة قدوتى و مثلى الاعلى هو و سائر الانبياء !!


----------



## Artificial Mind (9 يناير 2007)

> الطبقات الكبرى لأبن سعد باب تزوج عبد الله بن عبد المطلب آمنة بنت وهب
> السيرة الحلبية باب تزويج عبد الله أبي النبي صلعم آمنة أمه صلعم وحفر زمزم.
> الاستيعاب في تمييز الأصحاب لأبن عبد البر باب محمد رسول الله صلعم.
> أسد الغابة.
> ...



تم الرد على كل ذلك فى المداخلات السابقة 
اقرا جيدا


----------



## Artificial Mind (9 يناير 2007)

* نسبه الشريف صلى الله عليه وسلم:
هو سيدنا محمد، .
1- ابن عبد الله، وهو أصغر أولاد عبد المطلب العشرة.
2- ابن عبد المطَّلب - واسمه شيبة الحمد لأنه ولد وله شيبة - وإنما قيل له: عبد المطلب، لأن عمه المطَّلب أردفه خلفه وكان بهيئة رثة لفقره، فقيل له: من هذا؟ فقال: عبدي، حياء ممن سأله!!
3- ابن هاشم - واسمه عمرو - وسمي هاشماً: لأنه خرج إلى الشام في مجاعة شديدة أصابت قريشاً، فاشترى دقيقاً وكعكاً، وقدم به مكة في الموسم، فهشم الخبز والكعك، ونحر جُزُراً وجعل ذلك ثريداً، وأطعم الناس حتى أشبعهم.
4- ابن عبد مناف - واسمه المغيرة - وكان يقال له: قمر البطحاء لحسنه وجماله، ومناف: اسم صنم.
5- ابن قصيّ - واسمه زيد - ولقب بقصي: لأنه أُبعد عن أهله ووطنه مع أمه بعد وفاة أبيه. ويقال له: مُجمّع لأن الله جمع به القبائل من قريش في مكة بعد تفرقها.
6- ابن كلاب - واسمه حكيم، وقيل: عروة - ولُقِّب بكلاب: لأنه كان يكثر الصيد بالكلاب.
7- ابن مُرّة وهو الجد السادس لأبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه.
8- ابن كعب وقد كان يجمع قومه يوم العروبة - أي: يوم الرحمة، وهو يوم الجمعة - فيعظهم ويذكرهم بمبعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وينبئهم بأنه من ولده، ويأمرهم باتباعه.
9- ابن لؤي ولؤي تصغير لأي، وهو الثور الوحشي.
10- ابن غالب.
11- ابن فهر وكان كريماً يفتش عن ذوي الحاجات فيحسن إليهم، وفهر: اسم للحجر على مقدار ملء الكف.
12- ابن مالك.
13- ابن النَّضْر وهو قريش فمن كان من ولده فهو قرشي، ومن لم يكن من ولده فليس بقرشي. والنضر في اللغة: الذهب الأحمر. وقيل: قريش هو فهر بن مالك.
14- ابن كنانة.
15- ابن خزيمة.
16- ابن مُدرِكة.
17- ابن إلياس وكان في العرب مثل لقمان الحكيم في قومه.
18- ابن مُضَر وكان جميلاً لم يره أحد إلاَّ أحبه، وله حِكَمٌ مأثورةٌ. والمضر في اللغة: الأبيض. ومضر من ولد إسماعيل باتفاق جميع أهل النسب.
19- ابن نِزار وكان أجمل أهل زمانه، وأرجحهم عقلاً. ونزار في اللغة مأخوذة من النزارة، وهي القلة.
20- ابن مَعَدّ وقد كان صاحب حروب وغارات، ولم يحارب أحداً إلاَّ رجع بالنصر. ومعدُّ: مأخوذ من تمعدد، إذا اشتد وقوي.
21- ابن عدنان.
وعند عدنان يقف ما صحَّ من سلسلة نسب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما بلغ نسبه الكريم إلى عدنان قال: من ههنا كذب النسّابون.
وكل هؤلاء الجدود سادة في قومهم، قادةً أطهاراً، ونسب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أشرف الأنساب.
ولا يختلف النسّابون في نسب سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى عدنان، وإنما اختلفوا من عدنان إلى إسماعيل، ومن المجمع عليه - الحقّ الذي لا ريب فيه -: أن نسبه عليه الصلاة والسلام ينتهي إلى إسماعيل بن إبراهيم عليهما السلام.
وأمه صلى لله عليه وسلم: هي آمنة بنت وهبٍ بن عبد مناف بن زهرة بن كلاب بن مرة.. وهكذا حتى آخر سلسلة نسب الرسول صلوات الله عليه، فتجتمع هي وزوجها عبد الله في كلاب.
ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خيار من خيار من خيار.
فعن العباس رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إن الله خلق الخلق فجعلني من خيرهم، من خير قرنهم، ثمّ تخيَّر القبائل فجعلني من خير قبيلةٍ، ثم تخير البيوت فجعلني من خير بيوتهم، فأنا خيرهم نفساً وخيرهم بيتاً".
وعن واثلة بن الأسقع رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "إن الله اصطفى من ولد إبراهيم إسماعيل، واصطفى من ولد إسماعيل بني كنانة، واصطفى من بني كنانة قريشاً، واصطفى من قريش بني هاشم، واصطفاني من بني هاشم".


----------



## Basilius (9 يناير 2007)

حضرتك معترض على محمد بن عمرو بن واقد الاسلمي 
و جئت بالاسنادات التى تقول انة كاذب و لا يؤخذ بكلامة 
عظيم 
تقول ان الطبقات اللكبري كتاب من كتب التاريخ 
لا يا عزيزي الطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد من الكتب السنية المثبتة 
و ان شككت فيها فانت ىلاتسبني بل تسب كتبك 
حضرتك اتيت بالاحاديث من البخاري و غيرة لا تدين كلامي عزيزي 
انت قلت انك رديت على كل كلامي 
لم ترد بل تعلقت بنقطة الطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد و محمد بن عمرو بن واقد الاسلمي 
و جئت بعد ذلك باحاديث تسر قصص الشك في نسب محمد ولا يوجد بها رد واحد على بقية ما تقولة كتب السنة 
كل ما احضرتة حضرتك كلام يسرد نسب محمد مثلما تقولون انة محمد بن عبد اللة 
و تقول ان حمزة يكبر محمد  فعلا انة يكبرة 
اذا كان هناك احاديث تقول انا محمد بن عمرو بن واقد الاسلمي كاذب اذن لماذا هو مزكود في الطبقات الكبري و هذا من السنة المثبتة ؟
لماذا هو موجود في السيرة الحلبية و هو من السنة الصحيحة 
فاذا كان كاذب موجود لية في كل الكتب ؟
كتاب يضمة و كتاب يقول انة كاذب ؟
اصدق مين ؟
قريش شكت في نسب محمد و لم تؤيدة مثلما قلت 
 قال يعقوب بن سفيان حدثنا عبيد الله بن موسى، عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد، عن يزيد بن أبي زياد، عن عبد الله بن الحارث بن نوفل، عن العباس بن عبد المطلب قال قلت يا رسول الله إن قريشاً إذا التقوا لقي بعضهم بعضاً بالبشاشة، وإذا لقونا لقونا بوجوه لا نعرفها، فغضب رسول الله صلعم عند ذلك غضباً شديداً، ثم قال والذي نفس محمد بيده لا يدخل قلب رجل الإيمان حتى يحبكم لله ولرسوله فقلت يا رسول الله إن قريشاً جلسوا فتذاكروا أحسابهم فجعلوا مثلك كمثل نخلة في كبوة من الأرض فقال رسول الله صلعم إن الله عز وجل يوم خلق الخلق جعلني في خيرهم، ثم لما فرقهم قبائل جعلني في خيرهم قبيلة، ثم حين جعل البيوت جعلني في خير بيوتهم، فأنا خيرهم نفساً وخيرهم بيتاً. 
(*)البداية والنهاية لأبن كثير باب تزويج عبد المطلب أبنه عبد الله ج2ص 316



 حدثنا عبيد الله بن الحارث .. .. عن العباس بن عبد المطلب قال قلت يا رسول الله إن قريش جلسوا فتذكروا أحسابهم وأنسابهم فجعلوا مثلك مثل نخلة نبتت في ربوة من الأرض قال فغضب رسول الله صلعم وقال إن الله عز وجل حين خلق الخلق جعلني من خير خلقه ثم حين خلق القبائل جعلني من خير قبيلتهم وحين خلق الأنفس جعلني من خير أنفسهم ثم حين خلق البيوت جعلني من خير بيوتهم فأنا خيرهم أبا وخيرهم نفسا. 
(*) كتاب دلائل النبوة للحافظ أبي نعيم الأصبهاني باب ذكر فضيلته صلعم بطيب مولده


كتب السنة التى تدرسونها و تحتفظون بها تحتوي على اسم الواقدي 
و في نفس الوقت كتب اخرى تقول انة كاذب 
نصدق مين ؟ 
الواقدي موجود في 
الطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد 
السيرة الحلبية 
الاستيعاب في تمييز الاصحاب 
اسد الغابة 
دلائل النبوة للحافظ 
نهاية الارب للنويري 
كل الكتب دي تحتوي على الواقدي الكذاب اللذي لا يؤخذ بكلامة 
طيب سايبينها لية ؟ 
بتسموها كتب دينية و فيها كلام انسان كذاب لية ؟ 
حضرتك في مجمل اجاباتك ان الواقدي كذاب لتنفى القصة من اساسها هي و ان عبد اللة تزوج في نفس يوم عبد المطلب 
لا اعرف   اذا اتينا بجزء من كتبكم تقولون انة كذاب 
و هو موجود في معظم كتب السنة و يستشهدون بكلام الواقدي 
ا


----------



## Twin (9 يناير 2007)

*أخي زهير*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااااي أخي زهير*



زهير قال:


> *مازال السؤال مطروحا بدون إجابة ...*
> *لقد رأيت صورا كثيرة ليسوع ومنها الأشقر الأمريكي والأسمر في دول شمال أفريقيا والأسود في جنوب أفريقيا ... فأيهما هو المسيح ؟ ولا الحكاية كلها أوهام ؟*


 
*أخي زهير*​*أنا لم أتابع الموضوع بأكمله حتي الأن ولكن سؤالك قد جذبني وجذبني أكثر بتكراره*​*أخي*​*قبل أن أتحدث عن الصور والرسومات يجب أن نتفق أن لا أحد يضاهي السيد المسيح في أخلاقه **ولا رسالته*
*متفقون*
*فهو من قال "من منكم يبكتني علي خطيئة"*
*وذكر عنه في حديث الشفاعة "أنه لم يذكر له ذنباً"*
*متفقون*
*فالسيد المسيح له المجد*
*لا يضاهيه أحد أياً كان لا في أخلاقه ولا رسالته ولا معجزاته *
*ماشي*​*المهم نرجع للصور*​*نحن نملك بين أيدينا ثلاث مصادر موثوقة عن شكل السيد المسيح*​*1 - الكفن المقدس بتورينو*
*2 - وجه السيد المسيح مطبوع علي منديل بفرنسا*
*3 - الرساله الموجه من بيلاطس البنطي والي اليهودية الي أغسطس قيصر الأمبراطور يصف فيها السيد المسيح له المجد أوصافاً دقيقة كالطول والشكل و .... بلندن*​
*فمن هذه المصادر أستقينا صور السيد المسيح له المجد*
*فنحن نملك له عدة مصادر للصور*

*أما من جهة الأختلاف في الشكل  الأبيض والأسود والأمريكي والقبطي وهكذا*
*هذا لا ينقض المصادر والعقيدة*
*ولكن إن دققت في كلمات الشاعر هذا*
*ستفهم لماذا الأختلاف*
*لأن الشاعر يعتبر السيد المسيح له المجد صديقاً شخصياً*

*فأنت لو في غربة مثلاً وأنت من طبعك الرسم*
*وتعرفت علي شخص عن طريق النت مثلاً*
*وأحببته وتعلقت به*
*ألم تمسك الفرشاه وترسم هذه الصورة التي دونت في خيالك عن صديقك*
*وقد تكون مختلفه تماماً عن الحقيقة*
*ولكنك تعتبرها هي الأصل لأنك أنت الذي شعرت بها ورسمتها*

*فهكذا كان الشاعر *
*هو أعتبر السيد المسيح صديق له فتخيل صورته دون أن يراه ورسمها*
*وهكذا مع كل شخص أعتبر السيد المسيح صديقاً له ومخلص*

*ومع كل هذا أرأيت أحداً مهما كان تخيل السيد المسيح يمسك سيفاً ويحارب *
*ويتزوج وينجب و ...*
*كلا فكل من رسم السيد المسيح له المجد رسمه *
*بالشخص الهادئ الوديع المحب للكل الملك مالك الكل مالك القلوب هو*
*فلو أختلف اللون لن يختلف الهدف والمضمون*​ 
*وليكون بركة *
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Artificial Mind (9 يناير 2007)

> لا يا عزيزي الطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد من الكتب السنية المثبتة


ما معنى كتب سنيه ؟؟
هل الطبقات الكبرى يندرج تحت كتب الحديث !!!!
ارجوك طالما ليس لك علم بالموضوع لا تكابر 



> حضرتك اتيت بالاحاديث من البخاري و غيرة لا تدين كلامي عزيزي


2260 حدثنا محمد بن عيسى حدثنا سلمة يعني بن الفضل قال محمد بن إسحاق وهو بن يسار مولى مخرمة وحدثني محمد بن مسلم بن عبيد الله بن شهاب الزهري عن أبي بكر بن عبد الرحمن بن الحارث بن هشام المخزومي عن أم سلمة بنت أبي أمية بن المغيرة قالت ثم لما نزلنا أرض الحبشة جاورنا بها حين جاء النجاشي فذكر الحديث بطوله وقال في الحديث قالت وكان الذي كلمه جعفر بن أبي طالب قال له أيها الملك كنا قوما أهل جاهلية نعبد الأصنام ونأكل الميتة ونأتي الفواحش ونقطع الأرحام ونسيء الجوار ويأكل القوي منا الضعيف فكنا على ذلك حتى بعث الله إلينا رسولا منا نعرف نسبه وصدقه وأمانته وعفافه فدعانا إلى الله لتوحيده ولنعبده ونخلع ما كنا نعبد نحن وآباؤنا من دونه من الحجارة والأوثان وأمرنا بصدق الحديث وأداء الأمانة وصلة الرحم وحسن الجوار والكف عن المحارم والدماء ونهانا عن الفواحش وقول الزور وأكل مال اليتيم وقذف المحصنة وأن نعبد الله لا نشرك به شيئا وأمرنا بالصلاة والزكاة والصيام قالت فعدد عليه أمور الإسلام فصدقناه وآمنا به واتبعناه على ما جاء به من ثم الله فعبدنا الله وحده ولم نشرك به وحرمنا ما حرم علينا وأحللنا ما أحل لنا ثم ذكر باقي الحديث.
من كان حاضرا عند سماع هذا الكلام ؟؟
سيدنا عمرو بن العاص و  كان مشركا وقتها و لم يسلم بعد 
و كان ذاهب الى الحبشة ليرجع بالصحابة الى قريش 
و عندما سمع الكلام لم يعترض و لم يقل شيئا عن النسب


----------



## Artificial Mind (9 يناير 2007)

> حدثنا عبيد الله بن الحارث .. .. عن العباس بن عبد المطلب قال قلت يا رسول الله إن قريش جلسوا فتذكروا أحسابهم وأنسابهم فجعلوا مثلك مثل نخلة نبتت في ربوة من الأرض قال فغضب رسول الله صلعم وقال إن الله عز وجل حين خلق الخلق جعلني من خير خلقه ثم حين خلق القبائل جعلني من خير قبيلتهم وحين خلق الأنفس جعلني من خير أنفسهم ثم حين خلق البيوت جعلني من خير بيوتهم فأنا خيرهم أبا وخيرهم نفسا.



أولا من بفهم من الرواية طعن قريش في نسب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو جاهل باللغة العربية لأن الرواية تقول الأحساب جمع حسب ولا ذكر للنسب في الرواية ومعنى الحسب مخالف للنسب كما جاء في كتب اللغة:
مختار الصحاح ج: 1 ص: 57
و الحَسَبُ أيضا ما يعده الإنسان من مفاخر آبائه وقيل حسبه دينه وقيل ماله والرجل حَسِيبٌ وبابه ظرف وقال بن السكيت الحَسَبُ والكرم يكونان بدون الآباء والشرف والمجد لا يكونان إلا بالآباء
النهاية في غريب الحديث ج: 1 ص: 381
الحَسب في الاصل . الشَّرَف بالآباء ومايَعُدُّه الناس من مَفاخرهم . وقيل الحَسب والكَرم يكونان في الرجُل وان لم يكن له آبَاء لهُم شَرف والشَّرف والمَجْد لايكونان إلاَّ بالآباء

فهم أرادوا الانتقاص من قبيلة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بني هاشم في مفاخرهم ولهذا جعلوا النبي مثل النخلة وهي شيء مكرم عند العرب فالنبي عند قريش إنسان عظيم وجعلوا بني هاشم كالكبوة وهي أن تلقى الكناسة أي أن النبي كرجل فهو عظيم معروف بأخلاقه العالية لكن قبيلته لا مكانة لها وما يدل على ذلك صراحة الرواية التالية:
مجمع الزوائد ج: 8 ص: 215
وعن عبدالله بن عمر قال إنا لقعود بفناء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ مرت امرأة فقال رجل من القوم هذه ابنة محمد فقال رجل من القوم إن مثل محمد في بني هاشم مثل الريحانة في وسط النتن فانطلقت المرأة فأخبرت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فجاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعرف في وجهه الغضب ثم قام على القوم فقال ما بال أقوال تبلغني عن أقوام إن الله عز وجل خلق السموات سبعا فاختار العليا منها فسكنها وأسكن سمواته من شاء من خلقه وخلق الخلق فاختار من الخلق بني آدم واختار من بني آدم العرب واختار من العرب مضر واختار من مضر قريشا واختار من قريش بني هاشم واختارني من بني هاشم فأنا من خيار إلى خيار فمن أحب العرب فبحبي أحبهم ومن أبغض العرب فببغضي أبغضهم رواه الطبراني في الكبير والأوسط إلا انه قال فمن أحب العرب فلحبي أحبهم ومن أبغض العرب فلبغضي ابغضهم وفيه حماد بن واقد وهو ضعيف يعتبر به وبقية رجاله وثقوا


----------



## Basilius (9 يناير 2007)

حضرتك معلق على الاحساب 
الحديث يقول الاحساب و الانساب 
و تقول ان النخلة مكرمة عند العرب 
اذن فلماذا غضب محمد يا عزيزي ؟ 
لماذا تملكة الغضب اذا كانت النخلة فعلا رمزا جيدا؟


----------



## †جــــــــو† (9 يناير 2007)

_ميرسى على المعلومه

جـــــو​_


----------



## Artificial Mind (9 يناير 2007)

1784 حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة حدثنا عفان حدثنا حماد بن سلمة عن ثابت عن أنس ثم أن قريشا صالحوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيهم سهيل بن عمرو فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعلي اكتب بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم قال سهيل أما باسم الله فما ندري ما بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ولكن اكتب ما نعرف باسمك اللهم فقال اكتب من محمد رسول الله قالوا لو علمنا أنك رسول الله لأتبعناك ولكن اكتب اسمك واسم أبيك فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اكتب من محمد بن عبد الله فاشترطوا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن من جاء منكم لم نرده عليكم ومن جاءكم منا رددتموه علينا فقالوا يا رسول الله أنكتب هذا قال نعم إنه من ذهب منا إليهم فأبعده الله ومن جاءنا منهم سيجعل الله له فرجا ومخرجا


----------



## Artificial Mind (9 يناير 2007)

> حضرتك معلق على الاحساب
> الحديث يقول الاحساب و الانساب
> و تقول ان النخلة مكرمة عند العرب
> اذن فلماذا غضب محمد يا عزيزي ؟
> لماذا تملكة الغضب اذا كانت النخلة فعلا رمزا جيدا؟



3607 حدثنا يوسف بن موسى البغدادي حدثنا عبيد الله بن موسى عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد عن يزيد بن أبي زياد عن عبد الله بن الحارث عن العباس بن عبد المطلب قال قلت ثم يا رسول الله إن قريشا جلسوا فتذاكروا أحسابهم بينهم فجعلوا مثلك كمثل نخلة في كبوة من الأرض فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إن الله خلق الخلق فجعلني من خيرهم من خير فرقهم وخير صليت ثم تخير القبائل فجعلني من خير قبيلة ثم تخير البيوت فجعلني من خير بيوتهم فأنا خيرهم نفسا وخيرهم بيتا قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن وعبد الله بن الحارث هو أبو نوفل


الحَسب في الاصل . الشَّرَف بالآباء ومايَعُدُّه الناس من مَفاخرهم . وقيل الحَسب والكَرم يكونان في الرجُل وان لم يكن له آبَاء لهُم شَرف والشَّرف والمَجْد لايكونان إلاَّ بالآباء

فهم أرادوا الانتقاص من قبيلة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بني هاشم في مفاخرهم ولهذا جعلوا النبي مثل النخلة وهي شيء مكرم عند العرب فالنبي عند قريش إنسان عظيم وجعلوا بني هاشم كالكبوة وهي أن تلقى الكناسة أي أن النبي كرجل فهو عظيم معروف بأخلاقه العالية لكن قبيلته لا مكانة لها


----------



## THE GALILEAN (9 يناير 2007)

Artificial Mind قال:


> و هل تعرف انت هذا الشاعر اذا ما اذا كان يشرب الخمر ام يرتكب الفواحش و الموبقات ؟؟
> 
> وهل كل من يعتبر السيد المسيح صديقه يكون مرتكب الفواحش ؟
> ما هذه العبارات التافهة ؟ :dntknw:
> ...




السيد المسيح جاء ليخلص كل العالم للصالحين والخطاة


----------



## Artificial Mind (9 يناير 2007)

> السيد المسيح جاء ليخلص كل العالم للصالحين والخطاة



يا سيدى الفاضل .... كلمه صديق شخصى دى ليست من مقام سيدنا عيسى 
مقام سيدنا عيسى اشرف من ان يقال فى حقة هذة الكلمه من هذا الشخص او من اى شخص 
المفروض انك تزعل من الكلمه مش تفرح بيها


----------



## Basilius (9 يناير 2007)

حدثنا عبيد الله بن الحارث .. .. عن العباس بن عبد المطلب قال قلت يا رسول الله إن قريش جلسوا فتذكروا أحسابهم وأنسابهم فجعلوا مثلك مثل نخلة نبتت في ربوة من الأرض قال فغضب رسول الله صلعم وقال إن الله عز وجل حين خلق الخلق جعلني من خير خلقه ثم حين خلق القبائل جعلني من خير قبيلتهم وحين خلق الأنفس جعلني من خير أنفسهم ثم حين خلق البيوت جعلني من خير بيوتهم فأنا خيرهم أبا وخيرهم نفسا.  

*السؤال مرة اخري ذكرت هنا انسابهم و غضب الرسول *
لماذا غضب الرسول ؟ 




 حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة حدثنا عفان حدثنا حماد بن سلمة عن ثابت عن أنس ثم أن قريشا صالحوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيهم سهيل بن عمرو فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعلي اكتب بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم قال سهيل أما باسم الله فما ندري ما بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ولكن اكتب ما نعرف باسمك اللهم فقال اكتب من محمد رسول الله قالوا لو علمنا أنك رسول الله لأتبعناك ولكن اكتب اسمك واسم أبيك فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اكتب من محمد بن عبد الله فاشترطوا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن من جاء منكم لم نرده عليكم ومن جاءكم منا رددتموه علينا فقالوا يا رسول الله أنكتب هذا قال نعم إنه من ذهب منا إليهم فأبعده الله ومن جاءنا منهم سيجعل الله له فرجا ومخرجا



هذا ليس دليلا 
المجرم لو قلنا علية انة غير مجرم سيفرح 
المجرم لا يقول على نفسة انة مجرم 
هذ ليس دليلا 
*بل هذا دليل على ان النبي لم يكن اميا كما تقولون بل كان يعرف القراءة و الكتابة *د

الواقدي مذكور في كثير من الكتب السنية 
مثلما ذكرت 
ماذا اصدق منهم اذا كان فريق يكذب فريق ؟


----------



## Artificial Mind (9 يناير 2007)

> حدثنا عبيد الله بن الحارث .. .. عن العباس بن عبد المطلب قال قلت يا رسول الله إن قريش جلسوا فتذكروا أحسابهم وأنسابهم فجعلوا مثلك مثل نخلة نبتت في ربوة من الأرض قال فغضب رسول الله صلعم وقال إن الله عز وجل حين خلق الخلق جعلني من خير خلقه ثم حين خلق القبائل جعلني من خير قبيلتهم وحين خلق الأنفس جعلني من خير أنفسهم ثم حين خلق البيوت جعلني من خير بيوتهم فأنا خيرهم أبا وخيرهم نفسا.
> 
> السؤال مرة اخري ذكرت هنا انسابهم و غضب الرسول
> لماذا غضب الرسول ؟



نعيد من تانى عشان تفهم 
الحَسب في الاصل . الشَّرَف بالآباء ومايَعُدُّه الناس من مَفاخرهم . وقيل الحَسب والكَرم يكونان في الرجُل وان لم يكن له آبَاء لهُم شَرف والشَّرف والمَجْد لايكونان إلاَّ بالآباء

فهم أرادوا الانتقاص من قبيلة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بني هاشم في مفاخرهم ولهذا جعلوا النبي مثل النخلة وهي شيء مكرم عند العرب فالنبي عند قريش إنسان عظيم وجعلوا بني هاشم كالكبوة وهي أن تلقى الكناسة أي أن النبي كرجل فهو عظيم معروف بأخلاقه العالية لكن قبيلته لا مكانة لها


----------



## Artificial Mind (9 يناير 2007)

> حدثنا عبيد الله بن الحارث .. .. عن العباس بن عبد المطلب قال قلت يا رسول الله إن قريش جلسوا فتذكروا أحسابهم وأنسابهم فجعلوا مثلك مثل نخلة نبتت في ربوة من الأرض قال فغضب رسول الله صلعم وقال إن الله عز وجل حين خلق الخلق جعلني من خير خلقه ثم حين خلق القبائل جعلني من خير قبيلتهم وحين خلق الأنفس جعلني من خير أنفسهم ثم حين خلق البيوت جعلني من خير بيوتهم فأنا خيرهم أبا وخيرهم نفسا.
> 
> السؤال مرة اخري ذكرت هنا انسابهم و غضب الرسول
> لماذا غضب الرسول ؟



نعيد من تانى عشان تفهم 
الحَسب في الاصل . الشَّرَف بالآباء ومايَعُدُّه الناس من مَفاخرهم . وقيل الحَسب والكَرم يكونان في الرجُل وان لم يكن له آبَاء لهُم شَرف والشَّرف والمَجْد لايكونان إلاَّ بالآباء

فهم أرادوا الانتقاص من قبيلة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بني هاشم في مفاخرهم ولهذا جعلوا النبي مثل النخلة وهي شيء مكرم عند العرب فالنبي عند قريش إنسان عظيم وجعلوا بني هاشم كالكبوة وهي أن تلقى الكناسة أي أن النبي كرجل فهو عظيم معروف بأخلاقه العالية لكن قبيلته لا مكانة لها


----------



## Artificial Mind (9 يناير 2007)

> حدثنا عبيد الله بن الحارث .. .. عن العباس بن عبد المطلب قال قلت يا رسول الله إن قريش جلسوا فتذكروا أحسابهم وأنسابهم فجعلوا مثلك مثل نخلة نبتت في ربوة من الأرض قال فغضب رسول الله صلعم وقال إن الله عز وجل حين خلق الخلق جعلني من خير خلقه ثم حين خلق القبائل جعلني من خير قبيلتهم وحين خلق الأنفس جعلني من خير أنفسهم ثم حين خلق البيوت جعلني من خير بيوتهم فأنا خيرهم أبا وخيرهم نفسا.
> 
> السؤال مرة اخري ذكرت هنا انسابهم و غضب الرسول
> لماذا غضب الرسول ؟



الرد و لو مفهمتش تباة دى مشكلتك انت 



> الحَسب في الاصل . الشَّرَف بالآباء ومايَعُدُّه الناس من مَفاخرهم . وقيل الحَسب والكَرم يكونان في الرجُل وان لم يكن له آبَاء لهُم شَرف والشَّرف والمَجْد لايكونان إلاَّ بالآباء
> 
> فهم أرادوا الانتقاص من قبيلة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بني هاشم في مفاخرهم ولهذا جعلوا النبي مثل النخلة وهي شيء مكرم عند العرب فالنبي عند قريش إنسان عظيم وجعلوا بني هاشم كالكبوة وهي أن تلقى الكناسة أي أن النبي كرجل فهو عظيم معروف بأخلاقه العالية لكن قبيلته لا مكانة لها






> بل هذا دليل على ان النبي لم يكن اميا كما تقولون بل كان يعرف القراءة و الكتابة





> حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة حدثنا عفان حدثنا حماد بن سلمة عن ثابت عن أنس ثم أن قريشا صالحوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيهم سهيل بن عمرو فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعلي اكتب بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم قال سهيل أما باسم الله فما ندري ما بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ولكن اكتب ما نعرف باسمك اللهم فقال اكتب من محمد رسول الله قالوا لو علمنا أنك رسول الله لأتبعناك ولكن اكتب اسمك واسم أبيك فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اكتب من محمد بن عبد الله فاشترطوا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن من جاء منكم لم نرده عليكم ومن جاءكم منا رددتموه علينا فقالوا يا رسول الله أنكتب هذا قال نعم إنه من ذهب منا إليهم فأبعده الله ومن جاءنا منهم سيجعل الله له فرجا ومخرجا



لا تعليق


----------



## Basilius (10 يناير 2007)

لحد دلوقتي مش عارف الواقدي كاذب ام لا 
كتب كثيرة تستشهد بة و تبقوها و تقول ان البخارى يقول انة كاذب 
المشكلة مش مشكلتي 
المشكلة مشكلة ان مفيش حاجة يتوحد عليها كتب الاسلام 
سبت الموضوع الاول كامل و مسكت في الواقدي 
و لما بقولك ان محمد لم يكن اميا قلتلي دي مشكلتك لو ما فهمتش طيب 


صحيح مسلم  3089 

 ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سعيد بن منصور ‏ ‏وقتيبة بن سعيد ‏ ‏وأبو بكر بن أبي شيبة ‏ ‏وعمرو الناقد ‏ ‏واللفظ ‏ ‏لسعيد ‏ ‏قالوا حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سليمان الأحول ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سعيد بن جبير ‏ ‏قال قال ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ 
‏يوم الخميس وما يوم الخميس ثم بكى حتى بل دمعه الحصى فقلت يا ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏وما يوم الخميس قال اشتد برسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏وجعه فقال ‏ ‏ائتوني* أكتب *لكم كتابا لا تضلوا بعدي فتنازعوا وما ينبغي عند نبي تنازع وقالوا ما شأنه ‏ ‏أهجر ‏ ‏استفهموه قال دعوني فالذي أنا فيه خير أوصيكم بثلاث أخرجوا المشركين من ‏ ‏جزيرة العرب ‏ ‏وأجيزوا ‏ ‏الوفد بنحو ما كنت أجيزهم قال وسكت عن الثالثة أو قالها فأنسيتها ‏
‏قال ‏ ‏أبو إسحق إبراهيم ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الحسن بن بشر ‏ ‏قال حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏بهذا الحديث 


صحيح مسلم  3090 

 ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏إسحق بن إبراهيم ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏وكيع ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏مالك بن مغول ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏طلحة بن مصرف ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سعيد بن جبير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏أنه قال ‏ 
‏يوم الخميس وما يوم الخميس ثم جعل تسيل دموعه حتى رأيت على خديه كأنها نظام اللؤلؤ قال قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ائتوني بالكتف ‏ ‏والدواة ‏ ‏أو اللوح ‏ ‏والدواة ‏ *‏أكتب* لكم كتابا لن تضلوا بعده أبدا فقالوا إن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يهجر ‏ 

 فعلا مشكلتي انا 
مشكلتي ان الكتب تستشهد بشاهد في حين كتب اخرى تقول انة كاذب


----------



## زهير (10 يناير 2007)

*الأخ العزيز Artificial Mind بارك الله فيك ... والله أفحمتهم بصراحة ... أرى العضو النصراني وقد سقطت كل الأسلحة من يده وأعلن استسلامه بعد هذه الردود الجلية والواضحة التي نسفت الشبهات التي نقلها هو عن أسياده القساوسة بدون تاكد من صحتها ومصدرها ... بل انه يعتبر كتب التاريخ والسرة الحلبية كتب سنية ... لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله . الناس دي مش فاهمة عن الاسلام ولاااااااااااا اي ذرة .*


----------



## زهير (10 يناير 2007)

*



			‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سعيد بن منصور ‏ ‏وقتيبة بن سعيد ‏ ‏وأبو بكر بن أبي شيبة ‏ ‏وعمرو الناقد ‏ ‏واللفظ ‏ ‏لسعيد ‏ ‏قالوا حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سليمان الأحول ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سعيد بن جبير ‏ ‏قال قال ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ 
‏يوم الخميس وما يوم الخميس ثم بكى حتى بل دمعه الحصى فقلت يا ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏وما يوم الخميس قال اشتد برسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏وجعه فقال ‏ ‏ائتوني أكتب لكم كتابا لا تضلوا بعدي فتنازعوا وما ينبغي عند نبي تنازع وقالوا ما شأنه ‏ ‏أهجر ‏ ‏استفهموه قال دعوني فالذي أنا فيه خير أوصيكم بثلاث أخرجوا المشركين من ‏ ‏جزيرة العرب ‏ ‏وأجيزوا ‏ ‏الوفد بنحو ما كنت أجيزهم قال وسكت عن الثالثة أو قالها فأنسيتها ‏
‏قال ‏ ‏أبو إسحق إبراهيم ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الحسن بن بشر ‏ ‏قال حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏بهذا الحديث 


صحيح مسلم 3090 

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏إسحق بن إبراهيم ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏وكيع ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏مالك بن مغول ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏طلحة بن مصرف ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سعيد بن جبير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏أنه قال ‏ 
‏يوم الخميس وما يوم الخميس ثم جعل تسيل دموعه حتى رأيت على خديه كأنها نظام اللؤلؤ قال قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ائتوني بالكتف ‏ ‏والدواة ‏ ‏أو اللوح ‏ ‏والدواة ‏ ‏أكتب لكم كتابا لن تضلوا بعده أبدا فقالوا إن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يهجر ‏
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

فأما عن الواقدي فقد بين الأخ العزيز أنه كاذب وضعيف ولا نعتد برواياته لكثرة لغطها وتناقضها وعدم امانته في نقل الاحاديث وقد تقدم بيان ذلك في مداخلات اخي العزيز العضو المسلم .

واما عن هذه الرواية فهي تدل بدليل قاطع وصريح على جهل النصارى المزري باللغة العربية وانهم في تعاملهم مع النصوص الاسلامية فالغباء سلاحهم والجهل عتادهم .

فالنصراني حين يقرأ قول الله تعالى "كتب الله لاغلبن انا ورسلي" فإنه يفهم أن الله مسك قلم بيده وكتب لأغلبن انا ورسلي على ورق فلوسكاب .:yahoo: 

وحين يقرا قوله تعالى "وكتبنا عليهم فيها ان النفس بالفس والعين بالعين" فإنه يفهم أن الله مسك قلم جاف أزرق فرنساوي وكتب ان النفس بالنفس والعين بالعين :yahoo: 

هذا علاوة على أن النصراني الجاهل لم يلاحظ ان القس الذي نقل له هذا الحديث الشريف تعمد ان يضله بعدم ذكر تفسيرها له لأن القس يريد له أن يسير في طريق العمى والجهل حتى يلقى الله رب العالمين أسود الوجه .



فالحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام*


----------



## Basilius (10 يناير 2007)

زهير قال:


> *الأخ العزيز Artificial Mind بارك الله فيك ... والله أفحمتهم بصراحة ... أرى العضو النصراني وقد سقطت كل الأسلحة من يده وأعلن استسلامه بعد هذه الردود الجلية والواضحة التي نسفت الشبهات التي نقلها هو عن أسياده القساوسة بدون تاكد من صحتها ومصدرها ... بل انه يعتبر كتب التاريخ والسرة الحلبية كتب سنية ... لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله . الناس دي مش فاهمة عن الاسلام ولاااااااااااا اي ذرة .*




برااااااااافو عليك يا حبيبي 
انا لست نصرانيا يا جاهل 
ردود جلية ؟  اية ردود ؟ 
الردود كشفت تناقض الكتب الاسلامية على المصادر 
بعضها يستشهد بالواقدي  و الاخر يكذبة 
محمدك غضب عندما تكلموا في نسبة 
افحمني ههههههههههههه فعلا 
اصبر للاخر


----------



## Basilius (10 يناير 2007)

زهير قال:


> *
> فأما عن الواقدي فقد بين الأخ العزيز أنه كاذب وضعيف ولا نعتد برواياته لكثرة لغطها وتناقضها وعدم امانته في نقل الاحاديث وقد تقدم بيان ذلك في مداخلات اخي العزيز العضو المسلم .
> 
> واما عن هذه الرواية فهي تدل بدليل قاطع وصريح على جهل النصارى المزري باللغة العربية وانهم في تعاملهم مع النصوص الاسلامية فالغباء سلاحهم والجهل عتادهم .
> ...





يا سيدي الفاضل 
الحديث واضح جدا جدا جدا 
محمد قال اكتب لكم 
و قال ائتوني بالكتف و الداوة او اللوح اكتب لكم 
لو مكنش هو اللي هيكتب مكنش قال ائتوني 
بتستشهد بكلام من تسمونة اللة في القران و تقول و كتبنا عليهم فيها ؟ 
عارفين ان اللة لا لاىيكتب مثل البشر 
و لكن محمد ليس الة يا حج 
ام تريد ان تقول انة يكتب مثلما يكتب اللة على كل نفس ما تفعل ؟؟؟


----------



## Basilius (10 يناير 2007)

زهير قال:


> *
> فأما عن الواقدي فقد بين الأخ العزيز أنه كاذب وضعيف ولا نعتد برواياته لكثرة لغطها وتناقضها وعدم امانته في نقل الاحاديث وقد تقدم بيان ذلك في مداخلات اخي العزيز العضو المسلم .
> 
> واما عن هذه الرواية فهي تدل بدليل قاطع وصريح على جهل النصارى المزري باللغة العربية وانهم في تعاملهم مع النصوص الاسلامية فالغباء سلاحهم والجهل عتادهم .
> ...





 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بتقول ان قسيس هو من قال لي هذا الموضوع 
اذن فانت جااااااااااااااااااااااهل بدينك 
الاحاديث في صحيح مسلم و موجودة و لا احدك ينكرها الا الجهلاء امثالك 

عاوز الشرح حضرتك ؟ 
من عينيا بس ابقى اقرا كتبك 

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏إسحق بن إبراهيم ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏وكيع ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏مالك بن مغول ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏طلحة بن مصرف ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سعيد بن جبير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏أنه قال ‏ 
‏يوم الخميس وما يوم الخميس ثم جعل تسيل دموعه حتى رأيت على خديه كأنها نظام اللؤلؤ قال قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ائتوني بالكتف ‏ ‏والدواة ‏ ‏أو اللوح ‏ ‏والدواة ‏ ‏أكتب لكم كتابا لن تضلوا بعده أبدا فقالوا إن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يهجر ‏ 
  صحيح مسلم بشرح النووي
قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين اشتد وجعه : ائتوني بالكتف والدواة أو اللوح والدواة أكتب لكم كتابا لن تضلوا بعده أبدا , فقالوا : إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يهجر ) ‏
‏, وفي رواية : ( فقال عمر - رضي الله عنه - : إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد غلب عليه الوجع , وعندكم القرآن , حسبنا كتاب الله , فاختلف أهل البيت فاختصموا , ثم ذكر أن بعضهم أراد الكتاب , وبعضهم وافق عمر , وأنه لما أكثروا اللغو والاختلاف , قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : قوموا ) . اعلم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم معصوم من الكذب , ومن تغيير شيء من الأحكام الشرعية في حال صحته وحال مرضه , ومعصوم من ترك بيان ما أمر بيانه , وتبليغ ما أوجب الله عليه تبليغه , وليس معصوما من الأمراض والأسقام العارضة للأجسام ونحوها مما لا نقص فيه لمنزلته , ولا فساد لما تمهد من شريعته . وقد سحر صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى صار يخيل إليه أنه فعل الشيء ولم يكن فعله ولم يصدر منه صلى الله عليه وسلم وفي هذا الحال كلام في الأحكام مخالف لما سبق من الأحكام التي قررها . فإذا علمت ما ذكرناه فقد اختلف العلماء في الكتاب الذي هم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم به , فقيل : أراد أن ينص على الخلافة في إنسان معين لئلا يقع نزاع وفتن , وقيل : أراد كتابا يبين فيه مهمات الأحكام ملخصة ; ليرتفع النزاع فيها , ويحصل الاتفاق على المنصوص عليه , وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هم بالكتاب حين ظهر له أنه مصلحة أو أوحي إليه بذلك , ثم ظهر أن المصلحة تركه , أو أوحي إليه بذلك , ونسخ ذلك الأمر الأول , وأما كلام عمر - رضي الله عنه - فقد اتفق العلماء المتكلمون في شرح الحديث على أنه من دلائل فقه عمر وفضائله , ودقيق نظره ; لأنه خشي أن يكتب صلى الله عليه وسلم أمورا ربما عجزوا عنها ; واستحقوا العقوبة عليها لأنها منصوصة لا مجال للاجتهاد فيها , فقال عمر : حسبنا كتاب الله ; لقوله تعالى ( ما فرطنا في الكتاب من شيء } وقوله { اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم } فعلم أن الله تعالى أكمل دينه فأمن الضلال على الأمة , وأراد الترفيه على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , فكان عمر أفقه من ابن عباس وموافقيه . قال الإمام الحافظ أبو بكر البيهقي في أواخر كتابه دلائل النبوة : إنما قصد عمر التخفيف على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين غلبه الوجع , ولو كان مراده صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يكتب ما لا يستغنون عنه لم يتركه لاختلافهم ولا لغيره ; لقوله تعالى : { بلغ ما أنزل إليك } كما لم يترك تبليغ غير ذلك لمخالفة من خالفه , ومعاداة من عاداه , وكما أمر في ذلك الحال بإخراج اليهود من جزيرة العرب وغير ذلك مما ذكره في الحديث . قال البيهقي : وقد حكى سفيان بن عيينة عن أهل العلم قبله أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أراد أن يكتب استخلاف أبي بكر - رضي الله عنه - , ثم ترك ذلك اعتمادا على ما علمه من تقدير الله تعالى ذلك , كما هم بالكتاب في أول مرضه حين قال : " وارأساه " ثم ترك الكتاب وقال : يأبى الله والمؤمنون إلا أبا بكر , ثم نبه أمته على استخلاف أبي بكر بتقديمه إياه في الصلاة , قال البيهقي : وإن كان المراد بيان أحكام الدين ورفع الخلاف فيها . فقد علم عمر حصول ذلك ; لقوله تعالى : { اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم } وعلم أنه لا تقع واقعة إلى يوم القيامة إلا وفي الكتاب أو السنة بيانها نصا أو دلالة , وفي تكلف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في مرضه مع شدة وجعه كتابه ذلك مشقة , ورأى عمر الاقتصار على ما سبق بيانه إياه نصا أو دلالة تخفيفا عليه ; ولئلا ينسد باب الاجتهاد على أهل العلم والاستنباط وإلحاق الفروع بالأصول , وقد كان سبق قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إذا اجتهد الحاكم فأصاب فله أجران , وإذا اجتهد فأخطأ فله أجر " , وهذا دليل على أنه وكل بعض الأحكام إلى اجتهاد العلماء , وجعل لهم الأجر على الاجتهاد , فرأى عمر الصواب تركهم على هذه الجملة ; لما فيه من فضيلة العلماء بالاجتهاد , مع التخفيف عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , وفي تركه صلى الله عليه وسلم الإنكار على عمر دليل على استصوابه , قال الخطابي : ولا يجوز أن يحمل قول عمر على أنه توهم الغلط على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , أو ظن به غير ذلك مما لا يليق به بحال , لكنه لما رأى ما غلب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الوجع , وقرب الوفاة مع ما اعتراه من الكرب خاف أن يكون ذلك القول مما يقوله المريض مما لا عزيمة له فيه , فتجد المنافقون بذلك سبيلا إلى الكلام في الدين , وقد كان أصحابه صلى الله عليه وسلم يراجعونه في بعض الأمور قبل أن يجزم فيها بتحتيم , كما راجعوه يوم الحديبية في الخلاف , وفي كتاب الصلح بينه وبين قريش . فأما إذا أمر بالشيء أمر عزيمة فلا يراجعه فيه أحد منهم . قال : وأكثر العلماء على أنه يجوز عليه الخطأ فيما لم ينزل عليه , وقد أجمعوا كلهم على أنه لا يقر عليه . قال : ومعلوم أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم وإن كان الله تعالى قد رفع درجته فوق الخلق كلهم فلم ينزهه عن سمات الحدث والعوارض البشرية , وقد سهى في الصلاة , فلا ينكر أن يظن به حدوث بعض هذه الأمور في مرضه , فيتوقف في مثل هذا الحال حتى تتبين حقيقته , فلهذه المعاني وشبهها راجعه عمر - رضي الله عنه - , قال الخطابي : وقد روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " اختلاف أمتي رحمة " فاستصوب عمر ما قاله , وقد اعترض على حديث : اختلاف أمتي رحمة " رجلان : أحدهما مغموض عليه في دينه , وهو عمر بن بحر الجاحظ , والآخر معروف بالسخف والخلاعة , وهو إسحاق بن إبراهيم الموصلي ; فإنه لما وضع كتابه في الأغاني , وأمكن في تلك الأباطيل لم يرض بما تزود من إثمها حتى صدر كتابه بذم أصحاب الحديث , وزعم أنهم يروون ما لا يدرون , وقال هو والجاحظ : لو كان الاختلاف رحمة لكان الاتفاق عذابا , ثم زعم أنه إنما كان اختلاف الأمة رحمة في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خاصة ; فإذا اختلفوا سألوه , فبين لهم . ‏
‏والجواب عن هذا الاعتراض الفاسد : أنه لا يلزم من كون الشيء رحمة أن يكون ضده عذابا , ولا يلتزم هذا ويذكره إلا جاهل أو متجاهل . وقد قال الله تعالى : { ومن رحمته جعل لكم الليل والنهار لتسكنوا فيه } فسمى الليل رحمة , ولم يلزم من ذلك أن يكون النهار عذابا , وهو ظاهر لا شك فيه . قال الخطابي : والاختلاف في الدين ثلاثة أقسام : أحدها : في إثبات الصانع ووحدانيته , وإنكار ذلك كفر . ‏
‏والثاني : في صفاته ومشيئته , وإنكارها بدعة . ‏
‏والثالث في أحكام الفروع المحتملة وجوها , فهذا جعله الله تعالى رحمة وكرامة للعلماء , وهو المراد بحديث : اختلاف أمتي رحمة , هذا آخر كلام الخطابي - رحمه الله - , وقال المازري : إن قيل : كيف جاز للصحابة الاختلاف في هذا الكتاب مع قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ائتوني أكتب ) وكيف عصوه في أمره ؟ فالجواب أنه لا خلاف أن الأوامر تقارنها قرائن تنقلها من الندب إلى الوجوب عند من قال : أصلها للندب , ومن الوجوب إلى الندب عند من قال : أصلها للوجوب , وتنقل قريش أيضا صيغة أفعل إلى الإباحة وإلى التخيير وإلى غير ذلك من ضروب المعاني , فلعله ظهر منه صلى الله عليه وسلم من القرائن ما دل على أنه لم يوجب عليهم , بل جعله إلى اختيارهم , فاختلف اختيارهم بحسب اجتهادهم , وهو دليل على رجوعهم إلى الاجتهاد في الشرعيات , فأدى عمر - رضي الله عنه - اجتهاده إلى الامتناع من هذا , ولعله اعتقد أن ذلك صدر منه صلى الله عليه وسلم من غير قصد جازم , وهو المراد بقولهم : هجر وبقول عمر : غلب عليه الوجع , وما قارنه من القرائن الدالة على ذلك على نحو ما يعهدونه من أصوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في تبليغ الشريعة , وأنه يجري مجرى غيره من طرق التبليغ المعتادة منه صلى الله عليه وسلم , فظهر ذلك لعمر دون غيره , فخالفوه , ولعل عمر خاف أن المنافقين قد يتطرقون إلى القدح فيما اشتهر من قواعد الإسلام , وبلغه صلى الله عليه وسلم الناس بكتاب يكتب في خلوة , وآحاد , ويضيفون إليه شيئا ليشبهوا به على الذين في قلوبهم مرض , ولهذا قال : عندكم القرآن حسبنا كتاب الله , وقال القاضي عياض : أو قوله : ( أهجر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ) هكذا هو في صحيح مسلم وغيره ( أهجر ) على الاستفهام وهو أصح من رواية : هجر ويهجر ; لأن هذا كله لا يصح منه صلى الله عليه وسلم ; لأن معنى هجر : هذى , وإنما جاء هذا من قائله استفهاما للإنكار على من قال : لا تكتبوا , أي لا تتركوا أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وتجعلوه كأمر من هجر في كلامه ; لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يهجر . وإن صحت الروايات الأخرى , كانت خطأ من قائلها قالها بغير تحقيق , بل لما أصابه من الحيرة والدهشة ; لعظيم ما شاهده من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من هذه الحالة الدالة على وفاته وعظيم المصاب به , وخوف الفتن والضلال بعده , وأجرى الهجر مجرى شدة الوجع , وقول عمر - رضي الله عنه - : حسبنا كتاب الله رد على من نازعه لا على أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والله أعلم . ‏


----------



## Basilius (10 يناير 2007)

*نرجع مرجوعنا تاني للواقدي 
في كتاب الجرح و التعديل و رواة التهذيب 
في كتاب عيون الاثر في المغازي لابن سيد الناس 
ورد 
•	قال محمد بن سعد : محمد بن عمر بن واقد الواقدى مولى لبنى سهم من أسلم ، و كان قد تحول من المدينة ، فنزل بغداد ، و ولى القضاء لعبد الله بن هارون أمير المؤمنين بعسكر المهدى أربع سنين ، و كان عالما بالمغازى ، و السيرة ،و الفتوح ، و باختلاف الناس فى الحديث ، و الأحكام ، و اجتماعهم على ما اجتمعوا عليه ، و قد فسر ذلك فى كتب استخرجها و وضعها و حدث بها

•	و قال أبو بكر الخطيب : قدم الواقدى بغداد ، و ولى قضاء الجانب الشرقى منها ،و هو ممن طبق شرق الأرض و غربها ذكره ، و لم يخف على أحد عرف أخبار الناس أمره و سارت الركبان بكتبه فى فنون العلم من المغازى ، و السير ، و الطبقات ،و أخبار النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم و الأحداث التى كانت فى وقته ، و بعد وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم ، و كتب الفقه ، و اختلاف الناس فى الحديث ، و غير ذلك ،و كان جوادا كريما مشهورا بالسخاء .ثم روى بإسناده عن محمد بن سلام الجمحى ، قال محمد بن عمر الواقدى عالم دهره



تاريخ الاسلام الثقافى والسياسى مسار الاسلام بعد الرسول ونشاه المذاهب

صائب عبدالحميد
16 - محمد بن عمر الواقدى (207 ه ): صاحب (المغازى) وقد عمل الواقدى قاضيا بشرقى بغداد لهارون الرشيد، ثم للمامون من بعده اربع سنين، كان عالما بالمغازى والسير والفتوح والاحكام واختلاف الناس. واكثر اعتماده فى مغازيه على موسى بن عقبه ومعمر بن راشد وهما تلميذا الزهرى، واخذ كثيرا من كتاب ابن اسحاق دون ان يذكر اسمه .*
* معجم الادباء 18: 277،سير اعلام النبلاء 9 : 457،تاريخ التراث العربى 2: 100


عمر الواقدي هو عالم دهرة  مثلما قرات *


----------



## Basilius (10 يناير 2007)

*اخ ARTIFICIAL MIND 

اذا كنت حضرتك سبت كل موضوع ان محمد ابن زنا 
و علقت على ان عبد اللة و ابوة لم يتزوجا في نفس اليوم 
لسبب بسيط ان الواقدي كذاب 
و لقد اتيت لحضرتك بكلام علماء من الاسلام يصفون الواقدي بانة عالم دهرة 
التناقض في الكتب الاسلامية دة مش مشكلتي 
ام انك تكفر بقية العلماء ؟ 
يا سيدي سيبك خالص من الواقدي انساة لو مزعلك 
مش هو الوحيد اللى قال ان عبد اللة تزوج بامنة في نفس يوم زواج عبد المطلب بهالة 
اليك الدليل من الكتب الاسلامية و بشهادة ناس غير الواقدي يا استاذ *

*خرج عبد المطلب بابنه عبد الله إلى وهب بن عبد مناف فزوجه ابنته آمنة وقيل كانت آمنة في حجر عمها وهيب بن عبد مناف فأتاه عبد المطلب فخطب إليه ابنته هالة بنت وهيب لنفسه وخطب على ابنه عبد الله ابنة أخيه آمنة بنت وهب فتزوجا في مجلس واحد فولدت هالة لعبد المطلب حمزة
•	العنوان أسد الغابة في معرفة الصحابة 
المؤلف عز الدين أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن عبد الكريم الجزري المعروف ب " ابن الأثير "
1/7
محمد رسول الله /صلى الله عليه وسلم
-----------------------------------------------------------------
قال أبو عمر أم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم آمنة بنت وهب ابن عبد ناف بن زهرة بن كلاب بن مرة قرشية زهرية تزوجها عبد الله ابن عبد لمطلب وهو ابن ثلاثين سنة وقيل بل كان يومئذ ابن خمس وعشرين سنة خرج به أبوه عبد المطلب إلى وهب بن عبد ناف فزوجه ابنته وقيل كانت آمنة في حجر عمها وهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة فأتاه عبد المطلب فخطب إليه ابنته هالة بنت وهيب لنفسه وخطب على ابنه عبد الله آمنة بنت وهب فزوجه وزوج ابنته في مجلس واحد فولدت آمنة لعبد الله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وولدت هالة لعبد المطلب حمزة
•	الكتاب : الاستيعاب في تمييز الأصحاب
المؤلف: أبو عمر يوسف بن عبد البر النمري القرطبي المالكي 
1/10
محمد رسول الله/ ولادته

---------------------------------------------------------------

أخبرني أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد الأصبهاني ثنا الحسن بن الجهم ثنا الحسين بن الفرج ثنا محمد بن عمر حدثني عبد الله بن جعفر المخزومي عن أم بكر بنت المسور بن مخزمة عن أبيها : أن آمنة بنت وهب أم رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم كانت في حجر عمها أهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة و إن عبد المطلب بن هاشم جاء بابنه عبد الله بن عبد المطلب أبي رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فتزوج عبد الله أمنة بنت وهب و تزوج عبد المطلب هالة بنت أهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة و هي أم حمزة بن عبد المطلب في مجلس واحد و كان قريب السن من رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و أخوه من الرضاعة
•	الكتاب : المستدرك على الصحيحين
المؤلف : محمد بن عبدالله أبو عبدالله الحاكم النيسابوري
3/212
كتاب معرفة الصحابة رضي الله تعالى عنهم /ذكر مناقب سعد بن مالك بن خالد بن ثعلبة بن حارثة بن عمرو بن الخزرج كنيته أبو سهل رضي الله عنه
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
فمشى اليه عبد المطلب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف بن قصي بابنه عبد الله بن عبد المطلب أبي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فخطب عليه آمنة بنت وهب فزوجها عبد الله بن عبد المطلب وخطب اليه عبد المطلب بن هاشم في مجلسه ذلك ابنته هالة بنت وهيب على نفسه فزوجه إياها فكان تزوج عبد المطلب بن هاشم وتزوج عبد الله بن عبد المطلب في مجلس واحد فولدت هالة بنت وهيب لعبد المطلب حمزة بن عبد المطلب فكان حمزة عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في النسب وأخاه من الرضاعة
•	الكتاب : الطبقات الكبرى
المؤلف : محمد بن سعد بن منيع أبو عبدالله البصري الزهري
1/95
ذكر المرأة التي عرضت نفسها على عبد الله بن عبد المطلب
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
حدثني الحارث بن محمد قال حدثن محمد بن سعد قال حدثنا محمد بن عمر قال حدثنا معمر وغيره عن الزهري أن عبدالله بن عبدالمطلب كان أجمل رجال قريش فذكر لآمنة بنت وهب جماله وهيئته وقيل لها هل لك أن تزوجيه فتزوجته آمنة بنت وهب فدخل بها وعلقت برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبعثه أبوه إلى المدينة في ميرة يحمل لهم تمرا فمات بالمدينة فبعث عبدالمطلب ابنه الحارث في طلبه حين أبطأ فوجده قد مات
قال الواقدي هذا غلط والمجتمع عليه عندنا في نكاح عبدالله بن عبدالمطلب ما حدثنا به عبدالله بن جعفر الزهري عن أم بكر بنت المسور أن عبدالمطلب جاء بابنه عبدالله فخطب على نفسه وعلى ابنه فتزوجا في مجلس واحد فتزوج عبدالمطلب هالة بنت أهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة وتزوج عبدالله بن عبدالمطلب آمنة بنت وهب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة
•	الكتاب : تاريخ الأمم والملوك
المؤلف : محمد بن جرير الطبري أبو جعفر
1/500
ذكر نسب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وذكر بعض أخبار آبائه وأجداده
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

وذكر إسلام حمزة وأمه هالة بنت أهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة وأهيب عم آمنة بنت وهب تزوجها عبد المطلب ، وتزوج ابنه عبد الله آمنة في ساعة واحدة
•	الروض الأنف > الجزء الثاني
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
قال الزبير : و كان عبد الله أحسن رجل مرئي في قريش قط و كان أبوه عبد المطلب قد مر به فيما يزعمون على امرأة من بني أسد بن عبد العزى و هي أخت ورقة بن نوفل و هي عند الكعبة فقالت له : أين تذهب يا عبد الله ؟ قال : مع أبي قالت : لك مثل الإبل التي نحرت عنك ـ و كانت مائة ـ وقع علي الآن قال : أنا مع أبي و لا أستطيع خلافه و لا فراقه و أنشد بعض أهل العلم في ذلك لعبد الله بن عبد المطلب 
فخرج به عبد المطلب حتى أتى به وهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة و هو يومئذ سيد بني زهرة سنا و شرفا فزوجه آمنة بنت وهب و هي يومئذ أفضل امرأة في قريش نسبا و موضعا فزعموا أنه دخل عليها حين أملكها مكانه فوقع عليها فحملت برسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ثم خرج من عندها فأتى المرأة التي عرضت عليه ما عرضت فقال لها ما لك : لا تعرضين علي اليوم ما عرضت بالأمس ؟ فقالت له : فارقك النور الذي كان معك فليس لي بك اليوم حاجة و قد كانت تسمع من أخيها ورقة بن نوفل أنه كائن في هذه الأمة نبي قال أبو عمر : كان تزوجها و عمره ثلاثون سنة و قيل خمس و عشرون و قيل بينهما ثمانية و عشرون عاما و تزوج عبد المطلب في ذلك المجلس هالة بنت وهيب بن عبد مناف فولدت له حمزة و المقوم و حجلا و صفية أم الزبير قال محمد بن السائب الكلبي : لما تزوج عبد الله بن عبد المطلب آمنة أقام عندها ثلاثا و كانت تلك السنة عندهم إذا دخل الرجل على امرأته في أهلها
•	الكتاب :عيون الاثر في المغازي و السير
المؤلف: ابن سيد الناس فتح الدين أبوالفتح محمد بن محمد اليعمري المصري الشافعي
1/73
ذكر تزويج عبدالله بن عبد المطلب أمنة بنت عبد مناف بن زهرة بن كلاب
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
و في السيرة الحلبية : أن عبد المطلب خطب هالة بنت وهيب عم آمنة في مجلس خطبة عبد الله لآمنة ، وتزوّجا ، وأولما ، ثم ابتنيا بهما . ثم رأيت في أسد الغابة ما يوافقه، وهو أن عبد المطلب تزوج هو وعبد الله في مجلس واحد 
الخلاصة------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*عبد اللة بن عبد المطلب تزوج امنة و ابوة عبد المطلب تزوج هالة في نفس الساعة 
دة بقى لا قدواني ولا ريحتة حتى [/B*


----------



## زهير (10 يناير 2007)

*



			انا لست نصرانيا يا جاهل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

قال الله تعالى "وقالت النصارى المسيح ابن الله" إذن انت نصراني
وقال تعالى "لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله هو المسيح ابن مريم" إذن أنت كافر أيضا .

ولك أن تختار أيهما شئت لأخاطبك به فأنت لا تخرج عن اثنين : إما نصراني وإما كافر فأيهما تفضل ؟




			بتقول ان قسيس هو من قال لي هذا الموضوع 
اذن فانت جااااااااااااااااااااااهل بدينك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

العضو النصراني أو الكافر هذا يريد ان يقنعني أنه فتح صحيح مسلم والبخاري وقرأ فيهما واستخرج تلك الشبهة من نفسه ومن حصيلة خبرته ... انت يا نصراني مجرد ناقل للشبهة من موقع قسيس جاهل لا يفقه في دينه ولا في دين الإسلام مثقال ذرة تماما كما يجهل ربك يسوع موعد موسم التين .

وها قد اتيت بتفسير الحديث وللا يوجد فيه أدنى ذكر لاستطاعة الرسول القراءة ولا الكتابة ولم يفهم أحد من الصحابة الكرام هذا المعنى فالدللائل قاطعة وصريحة في أمية محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وإنما كان له كتاب مخصوصون يكتبون رسائله وكتبه وماجاء إليه من وحي ... ومعنى أكتب ليس انه سيكتب بنفسه ... تماما كما كتب الله لأغلبن أنا ورسلي وكما كتب من قبل النفس بالنفس والعين بالعين .

قال تعالى : "لَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ الْأُمِّيَّ الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوبًا عِنْدَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالْإِنْجِيلِ.....َ. الأعراف 157

وقوله: قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ جَمِيعًا الَّذِي لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ النَّبِيِّ الْأُمِّيِّ الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَكَلِمَاتِهِ وَاتَّبِعُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ. الأعراف 158.

ومن الآيات أيضا: وَمَا كُنْتَ تَتْلُو مِنْ قَبْلِهِ مِنْ كِتَابٍ وَلَا تَخُطُّهُ بِيَمِينِكَ إِذًا لَارْتَابَ الْمُبْطِلُونَ ‏ ‏العنكبوت 48.

وقوله ايضا:هو الذي بعث في الأميين رسولاً منهم يتلو عليهم آياته ويزكيهم ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة وإن كانوا من قبل لفي ضلال مبين) الجمعة2 

وقد جاء في الحديث عن ابن عمر عن النبي انه قال إنّا أمة أمية لا نكتب ولا نحسب. صحيح البخاري جزء 3 صفحة 27 وصفحة 28 ) ورواه مالك في الموطأ – جزء 1 صفحة 269 

فإذا كنت تملك ردا على هذه الأدلة الواضحة على أمية النبي فتفضل وهات لنا دليلا صريحا ينص على نفي الأمية ... فنحن نعلم انه لا يقرأ ولا يكتب وإنما كان له كتاب يقومون بذلك العمل . 




			اذا كنت حضرتك سبت كل موضوع ان محمد ابن زنا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طبعا هذا كلام سفيه بغير دليل ... فحتى كفار مكة كانوا يعرفون نسبه وحسبه ولم تتجرا وترد على الروايات التي أثبتت ذلك واكتفيت بذكر روايات الواقدي وهو متروك ... فإاذا كان عندك دليل صحيح فهاته . وطبعا نحن نعذركم في محاولتكم البائسة هذه بعد تلك الفضيحة التي فضحكم بها كتابكم الغير مقدس والذي اعترف بان إلهكم نفسه ابن سلالة كلها زواني وعاهرات ... وفارص وزارح خير مثال على ذلك وأنتم تعترفرون بهذه الخيبة القوية ... اول مرة أسمع إن في إله ابن زني .... 

العقول في راحة فعلا *


----------



## Artificial Mind (10 يناير 2007)

> قال أبو عمر أم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم آمنة بنت وهب ابن عبد ناف بن زهرة بن كلاب بن مرة قرشية زهرية تزوجها عبد الله ابن عبد لمطلب وهو ابن ثلاثين سنة وقيل بل كان يومئذ ابن خمس وعشرين سنة خرج به أبوه عبد المطلب إلى وهب بن عبد ناف فزوجه ابنته وقيل كانت آمنة في حجر عمها وهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة فأتاه عبد المطلب فخطب إليه ابنته هالة بنت وهيب لنفسه وخطب على ابنه عبد الله آمنة بنت وهب فزوجه وزوج ابنته في مجلس واحد فولدت آمنة لعبد الله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وولدت هالة لعبد المطلب حمزة
> • الكتاب : الاستيعاب في تمييز الأصحاب
> المؤلف: أبو عمر يوسف بن عبد البر النمري القرطبي المالكي
> 1/10
> محمد رسول الله/ ولادته



سبحان الله 
بيجيب كلام مش عارف معناة و بيجادل و خلاص



> أخبرني أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد الأصبهاني ثنا الحسن بن الجهم ثنا الحسين بن الفرج ثنا محمد بن عمر حدثني عبد الله بن جعفر المخزومي عن أم بكر بنت المسور بن مخزمة عن أبيها : أن آمنة بنت وهب أم رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم كانت في حجر عمها أهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة و إن عبد المطلب بن هاشم جاء بابنه عبد الله بن عبد المطلب أبي رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فتزوج عبد الله أمنة بنت وهب و تزوج عبد المطلب هالة بنت أهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة و هي أم حمزة بن عبد المطلب في مجلس واحد و كان قريب السن من رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و أخوه من الرضاعة
> • الكتاب : المستدرك على الصحيحين
> المؤلف : محمد بن عبدالله أبو عبدالله الحاكم النيسابوري
> 3/212
> كتاب معرفة الصحابة رضي الله تعالى عنهم /ذكر مناقب سعد بن مالك بن خالد بن ثعلبة بن حارثة بن عمرو بن الخزرج كنيته أبو سهل رضي الله عنه



سبحان الله
و حد قال غير كدة !!!


> فمشى اليه عبد المطلب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف بن قصي بابنه عبد الله بن عبد المطلب أبي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فخطب عليه آمنة بنت وهب فزوجها عبد الله بن عبد المطلب وخطب اليه عبد المطلب بن هاشم في مجلسه ذلك ابنته هالة بنت وهيب على نفسه فزوجه إياها فكان تزوج عبد المطلب بن هاشم وتزوج عبد الله بن عبد المطلب في مجلس واحد فولدت هالة بنت وهيب لعبد المطلب حمزة بن عبد المطلب فكان حمزة عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في النسب وأخاه من الرضاعة



لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## Artificial Mind (10 يناير 2007)

محمد بن عمر بن واقد الواقدى الأسلمى ، أبو عبد الله المدنى القاضى ، مولى عبد الله بن بريدة الأسلمى ( نزيل بغداد )

ـ

المولد  : 130 هـ
الطبقة : 9  : من صغار أتباع التابعين
الوفاة : 207 هـ بـ بغداد
روى له : ق
مرتبته عند ابن حجر : متروك مع سعة علمه
مرتبته عند الذهبـي : قال البخارى و غيره : متروك



> 16 - محمد بن عمر الواقدى (207 ه ): صاحب (المغازى) وقد عمل الواقدى قاضيا بشرقى بغداد لهارون الرشيد، ثم للمامون من بعده اربع سنين، كان عالما بالمغازى والسير والفتوح والاحكام واختلاف الناس. واكثر اعتماده فى مغازيه على موسى بن عقبه ومعمر بن راشد وهما تلميذا الزهرى، واخذ كثيرا من كتاب ابن اسحاق دون ان يذكر اسمه .*
> * معجم الادباء 18: 277،سير اعلام النبلاء 9 : 457،تاريخ التراث العربى 2: 100



هل قال كان عالما بعلم الحديث !!!!


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 يناير 2007)

Artificial Mind قال:


> يا سيدى الفاضل .... كلمه صديق شخصى دى ليست من مقام سيدنا عيسى
> مقام سيدنا عيسى اشرف من ان يقال فى حقة هذة الكلمه من هذا الشخص او من اى شخص
> المفروض انك تزعل من الكلمه مش تفرح بيها



ايه الي اشرف واشرف ؟ هو الشاعر سب السيد المسيح يعني ؟ بلاش تخاريف ومبالغة في الكلام :beee: 

انت تتكلم كانك تعظم السيد المسيح ؟
ما سر تعظيمك للسيد المسيح الآن ؟ :dntknw: 

اقول لك لا تدعي انك تحترم السيد المسيح اكثر من اتباعه نحن المسيحيين 
واضح الكلام ولا تتجرأ وتقول لي كفرتم بالمسيح فاهم


----------



## Basilius (10 يناير 2007)

*الجهل لة ناسة*

تريد جذب الموضوع بعيدا 
لانك يا زهير ليس على مستوى المناقشة 
تستشهد بقرانك و الهك 
اقول لك الهك و قرانك جاهل جاهل جاهل 
و انت جاهل ايضا 
انا لست نصرانيا يا جاهل 
انا مسيحيا 
النصرانية هي الابيونية يا جاهل 
و هم يؤمنون بثلاث الهة منفصلة الاقانيم 
و يؤلهون العذرا\ء مريم يا جاهل 
معلم محمدك ورقة بن نوفل كان نصرانيا منشق على الكنيسة يا جاهل 
قرانك و احاديثك لا يعينوا لي بشىء 
و سنثبت ان القران غير معصوم من الخطا في حوار الاديان 
بطل جهل و اعقل 
تقول اني لم اقرا البخارى 
هذا ردك؟ 
انت لم تقرا كتبك و اتحداك اتحداك يا جاهل 
اذا كان الهك جاهل فانا لست بجاهل 
احتفظ بهبلك لنفسك 
و لو انت راجل رد على الموضوع 
و اثبت عكي كلام كتبك 
و لن تستطيع التنصل من موضوعي المكتوب ساعيد كتابتة مرة ثانية ان لزم الامر 
اهدى و اعقل و بلاش اسلوب الجهل اللذي يؤمن ان الشمس تغرب في عين حمئة


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 يناير 2007)

زهير

احترم نفسك وبلاش تقل ادب انت فاكر نفسك فين ؟ في الشارع ؟


----------



## Basilius (10 يناير 2007)

الاخ المحترم artificial mind 
نعمة لك و سلام 
حضرتك في الاول علقت على الواقدي  و قلت انة كاذب و استشهدت 
جميل جدا 
و حضرت تطرقت لة و خرجنا برة الموضوع و انا وافقتك 
و احضرت ادلة من الكتب الاسلامية ان الواقدي عالم دهرة و ادلة تمدح فية 
مثل 

*في كتاب الجرح و التعديل و رواة التهذيب 
في كتاب عيون الاثر في المغازي لابن سيد الناس 
ورد 
• قال محمد بن سعد : محمد بن عمر بن واقد الواقدى مولى لبنى سهم من أسلم ، و كان قد تحول من المدينة ، فنزل بغداد ، و ولى القضاء لعبد الله بن هارون أمير المؤمنين بعسكر المهدى أربع سنين ، و كان عالما بالمغازى ، و السيرة ،و الفتوح ، و باختلاف الناس فى الحديث ، و الأحكام ، و اجتماعهم على ما اجتمعوا عليه ، و قد فسر ذلك فى كتب استخرجها و وضعها و حدث بها

• و قال أبو بكر الخطيب : قدم الواقدى بغداد ، و ولى قضاء الجانب الشرقى منها ،و هو ممن طبق شرق الأرض و غربها ذكره ، و لم يخف على أحد عرف أخبار الناس أمره و سارت الركبان بكتبه فى فنون العلم من المغازى ، و السير ، و الطبقات ،و أخبار النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم و الأحداث التى كانت فى وقته ، و بعد وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم ، و كتب الفقه ، و اختلاف الناس فى الحديث ، و غير ذلك ،و كان جوادا كريما مشهورا بالسخاء .ثم روى بإسناده عن محمد بن سلام الجمحى ، قال محمد بن عمر الواقدى عالم دهره



تاريخ الاسلام الثقافى والسياسى مسار الاسلام بعد الرسول ونشاه المذاهب

صائب عبدالحميد
16 - محمد بن عمر الواقدى (207 ه ): صاحب (المغازى) وقد عمل الواقدى قاضيا بشرقى بغداد لهارون الرشيد، ثم للمامون من بعده اربع سنين، كان عالما بالمغازى والسير والفتوح والاحكام واختلاف الناس. واكثر اعتماده فى مغازيه على موسى بن عقبه ومعمر بن راشد وهما تلميذا الزهرى، واخذ كثيرا من كتاب ابن اسحاق دون ان يذكر اسمه .*
* معجم الادباء 18: 277،سير اعلام النبلاء 9 : 457،تاريخ التراث العربى 2: 100


عمر الواقدي هو عالم دهرة مثلما قرات *

و ان كان هناك تناقض في الكتب الاسلامية على شخص ما هذا ليس بذنب لي 
و كل دة لم نتوغل في موضوع نسب محمد الى الان بل تطرقنا الى الواقدي 
رجعت احضرت لحضرتك ادلة على ان عبد اللة تزوج من امنة في نفس يوم زواج عبد المطلب من هالة في نفس اليوم و نفس المجلس و هي كانت كالتالي 
*خرج عبد المطلب بابنه عبد الله إلى وهب بن عبد مناف فزوجه ابنته آمنة وقيل كانت آمنة في حجر عمها وهيب بن عبد مناف فأتاه عبد المطلب فخطب إليه ابنته هالة بنت وهيب لنفسه وخطب على ابنه عبد الله ابنة أخيه آمنة بنت وهب فتزوجا في مجلس واحد فولدت هالة لعبد المطلب حمزة
• العنوان أسد الغابة في معرفة الصحابة 
المؤلف عز الدين أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن عبد الكريم الجزري المعروف ب " ابن الأثير "
1/7
محمد رسول الله /صلى الله عليه وسلم
-----------------------------------------------------------------
قال أبو عمر أم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم آمنة بنت وهب ابن عبد ناف بن زهرة بن كلاب بن مرة قرشية زهرية تزوجها عبد الله ابن عبد لمطلب وهو ابن ثلاثين سنة وقيل بل كان يومئذ ابن خمس وعشرين سنة خرج به أبوه عبد المطلب إلى وهب بن عبد ناف فزوجه ابنته وقيل كانت آمنة في حجر عمها وهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة فأتاه عبد المطلب فخطب إليه ابنته هالة بنت وهيب لنفسه وخطب على ابنه عبد الله آمنة بنت وهب فزوجه وزوج ابنته في مجلس واحد فولدت آمنة لعبد الله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وولدت هالة لعبد المطلب حمزة
• الكتاب : الاستيعاب في تمييز الأصحاب
المؤلف: أبو عمر يوسف بن عبد البر النمري القرطبي المالكي 
1/10
محمد رسول الله/ ولادته

---------------------------------------------------------------

أخبرني أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد الأصبهاني ثنا الحسن بن الجهم ثنا الحسين بن الفرج ثنا محمد بن عمر حدثني عبد الله بن جعفر المخزومي عن أم بكر بنت المسور بن مخزمة عن أبيها : أن آمنة بنت وهب أم رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم كانت في حجر عمها أهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة و إن عبد المطلب بن هاشم جاء بابنه عبد الله بن عبد المطلب أبي رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فتزوج عبد الله أمنة بنت وهب و تزوج عبد المطلب هالة بنت أهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة و هي أم حمزة بن عبد المطلب في مجلس واحد و كان قريب السن من رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و أخوه من الرضاعة
• الكتاب : المستدرك على الصحيحين
المؤلف : محمد بن عبدالله أبو عبدالله الحاكم النيسابوري
3/212
كتاب معرفة الصحابة رضي الله تعالى عنهم /ذكر مناقب سعد بن مالك بن خالد بن ثعلبة بن حارثة بن عمرو بن الخزرج كنيته أبو سهل رضي الله عنه
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
فمشى اليه عبد المطلب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف بن قصي بابنه عبد الله بن عبد المطلب أبي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فخطب عليه آمنة بنت وهب فزوجها عبد الله بن عبد المطلب وخطب اليه عبد المطلب بن هاشم في مجلسه ذلك ابنته هالة بنت وهيب على نفسه فزوجه إياها فكان تزوج عبد المطلب بن هاشم وتزوج عبد الله بن عبد المطلب في مجلس واحد فولدت هالة بنت وهيب لعبد المطلب حمزة بن عبد المطلب فكان حمزة عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في النسب وأخاه من الرضاعة
• الكتاب : الطبقات الكبرى
المؤلف : محمد بن سعد بن منيع أبو عبدالله البصري الزهري
1/95
ذكر المرأة التي عرضت نفسها على عبد الله بن عبد المطلب
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
حدثني الحارث بن محمد قال حدثن محمد بن سعد قال حدثنا محمد بن عمر قال حدثنا معمر وغيره عن الزهري أن عبدالله بن عبدالمطلب كان أجمل رجال قريش فذكر لآمنة بنت وهب جماله وهيئته وقيل لها هل لك أن تزوجيه فتزوجته آمنة بنت وهب فدخل بها وعلقت برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبعثه أبوه إلى المدينة في ميرة يحمل لهم تمرا فمات بالمدينة فبعث عبدالمطلب ابنه الحارث في طلبه حين أبطأ فوجده قد مات
قال الواقدي هذا غلط والمجتمع عليه عندنا في نكاح عبدالله بن عبدالمطلب ما حدثنا به عبدالله بن جعفر الزهري عن أم بكر بنت المسور أن عبدالمطلب جاء بابنه عبدالله فخطب على نفسه وعلى ابنه فتزوجا في مجلس واحد فتزوج عبدالمطلب هالة بنت أهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة وتزوج عبدالله بن عبدالمطلب آمنة بنت وهب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة
• الكتاب : تاريخ الأمم والملوك
المؤلف : محمد بن جرير الطبري أبو جعفر
1/500
ذكر نسب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وذكر بعض أخبار آبائه وأجداده
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

وذكر إسلام حمزة وأمه هالة بنت أهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة وأهيب عم آمنة بنت وهب تزوجها عبد المطلب ، وتزوج ابنه عبد الله آمنة في ساعة واحدة
• الروض الأنف > الجزء الثاني
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
قال الزبير : و كان عبد الله أحسن رجل مرئي في قريش قط و كان أبوه عبد المطلب قد مر به فيما يزعمون على امرأة من بني أسد بن عبد العزى و هي أخت ورقة بن نوفل و هي عند الكعبة فقالت له : أين تذهب يا عبد الله ؟ قال : مع أبي قالت : لك مثل الإبل التي نحرت عنك ـ و كانت مائة ـ وقع علي الآن قال : أنا مع أبي و لا أستطيع خلافه و لا فراقه و أنشد بعض أهل العلم في ذلك لعبد الله بن عبد المطلب 
فخرج به عبد المطلب حتى أتى به وهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة و هو يومئذ سيد بني زهرة سنا و شرفا فزوجه آمنة بنت وهب و هي يومئذ أفضل امرأة في قريش نسبا و موضعا فزعموا أنه دخل عليها حين أملكها مكانه فوقع عليها فحملت برسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ثم خرج من عندها فأتى المرأة التي عرضت عليه ما عرضت فقال لها ما لك : لا تعرضين علي اليوم ما عرضت بالأمس ؟ فقالت له : فارقك النور الذي كان معك فليس لي بك اليوم حاجة و قد كانت تسمع من أخيها ورقة بن نوفل أنه كائن في هذه الأمة نبي قال أبو عمر : كان تزوجها و عمره ثلاثون سنة و قيل خمس و عشرون و قيل بينهما ثمانية و عشرون عاما و تزوج عبد المطلب في ذلك المجلس هالة بنت وهيب بن عبد مناف فولدت له حمزة و المقوم و حجلا و صفية أم الزبير قال محمد بن السائب الكلبي : لما تزوج عبد الله بن عبد المطلب آمنة أقام عندها ثلاثا و كانت تلك السنة عندهم إذا دخل الرجل على امرأته في أهلها
• الكتاب :عيون الاثر في المغازي و السير
المؤلف: ابن سيد الناس فتح الدين أبوالفتح محمد بن محمد اليعمري المصري الشافعي
1/73
ذكر تزويج عبدالله بن عبد المطلب أمنة بنت عبد مناف بن زهرة بن كلاب
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
و في السيرة الحلبية : أن عبد المطلب خطب هالة بنت وهيب عم آمنة في مجلس خطبة عبد الله لآمنة ، وتزوّجا ، وأولما ، ثم ابتنيا بهما . ثم رأيت في أسد الغابة ما يوافقه، وهو أن عبد المطلب تزوج هو وعبد الله في مجلس واحد *----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
و حضرتك علقات بانك تقول انة هناك دليل في ما انا احضرتة ان محمد اسمو محمد عبد اللة 
و علمت حضرتك على الكلمة اللي بتقول فولدت امنة لعبد اللة محمد صلعم 
جميل معنى ذلك انك وافقت على الادلة هذة بدليل انك بتستشهد بها 
يعنى عبد اللة تزوج في نفس يوم و في نفس مجلس زواج عبد المطلب من هالة 
و ياسيدي انا معاك ولدت امنة لعبد اللة محمد صلعم 
و لكن متى ؟ بعد وفاتة باكثر من ثلاث سنين 
عزيزي الموضوع لسة طويل و انا اطرحة نقطة نقطة اول نقطة هي اثبات ان عبد اللة تزوج في نفس يوم زواج عبد المطلب ابوة 
و انت وافقت بان استشهدت بما احضرتة 
الموضوع لسة ما انتهاش احنا بنثبت خطوة خطوة و دي كانت اول خطوة ان عبد اللة تزوج في نفس يوم زواج عبد المطلب 
الموضوع لسة طويل و بة نقاط و نقاط عديدة من الكتب الاسلامية 
و هذة كانت اول نقطة  ان زواج عبد اللة كان في نفس يوم زواج ابوة عبد المطلب 
و ساتعرض لهذا الموضوع بالكامل في منتدى حوار الاديان 
مع العلم  اني سبت الواقدي خالص و استشهدت بغيرة يا سيدي 
و غيرة هذا من امثال النيسابوري يا استاذي الفاضل 
الموضوع لسة طويل مش دة بس الموضوع 
دجي نقطة واحدة فقط و هي اثبات التوقيت في زواج عبد اللة و عبد المطلب 
اشكرك و لسة الموضوع طويل و ساطرحة من اولة 
بدون الواقدي يا سيدي عشان ما تزعلش 
عزيزي كلة من الكتب الاسلامية 
شكرا لك 
الرب يباركك


----------



## Artificial Mind (10 يناير 2007)

> انت تتكلم كانك تعظم السيد المسيح ؟
> ما سر تعظيمك للسيد المسيح الآن ؟
> 
> اقول لك لا تدعي انك تحترم السيد المسيح اكثر من اتباعه نحن المسيحيين
> واضح الكلام ولا تتجرأ وتقول لي كفرتم بالمسيح فاهم


انا مش مطالب انى اثبتلك او اثبت لاى شخص حبى لرسل الله كلهم 
و هل قلت لك انى لا احب او لا اعظم سيدنا عيسى ؟؟
سبحان الله


----------



## Artificial Mind (10 يناير 2007)

> انا لست نصرانيا يا جاهل
> انا مسيحيا


سؤال للاستفسار و ليس للجدال 
هل قال سيدنا عيسى انى مسيحى او قال ان دينى هى المسيحية فى الانجيل ؟؟؟
صدقنى لا اعرف و اتمنى ان اعرف
ثانيا عشان نكون متفقين من البداية و نكمل حوارنا بادب زى ما بحترم عقيدتك تحترم انت كمان عقيدتى
انا لم اقل لك ان الهك جاهل او انجيلك جاهل او اى حاجة من دى


----------



## Artificial Mind (10 يناير 2007)

> عمر الواقدي هو عالم دهرة مثلما قرات
> 
> و ان كان هناك تناقض في الكتب الاسلامية على شخص ما هذا ليس بذنب لي



و انا رديت عليك بسؤال بسيط جدا جدا جدا 
هل لانه عالم بالمغازى والسير والفتوح والاحكام كما اوردت انت فى مداخلتك لابد و ان يكون عالما بعلم الروايه او عالما بعلم مصطلح الحديث ؟؟
قال عنه بن حجر متروك مع سعه علمه
و قال عنه البخارى متروك
اذا شهد له بن حجر بالسعة فى العلم و لكنه متروك فى علم الحديث


----------



## Artificial Mind (10 يناير 2007)

هناك حدثين هامين يميزان أن التاريخ يثبت أن حمزة أكبر من النبي وأن حمزة ولد قبل زواج عبد الله

1- حدث النذر لما تم أبناء عبد المطلب عشرة ومنهم حمزة
أي أن عبد المطلب قد نذر أن يذبح أحد أبناءه إذا أعطاه الله عشرة أبناء
فأعطاه الله عشرة أبناء وكان منهم حمزة بن عبد المطلب وهذه هي الأدلة

*** قال أخبرنا محمد بن عمر بن واقد الأسلمي أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الله عن الزهري عن قبيصة بن ذؤيب عن بن عباس قال الواقدي وحدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي سبرة عن شيبة بن نصاح عن الأعرج عن محمد بن ربيعة بن الحارث وغيرهم قالوا لما رأى عبد المطلب قلة أعوانه في حفر زمزم وانما كان يحفر وحده وابنه الحارث هو بكره نذر لئن أكمل الله له عشرة ذكور حتى يراهم أن يذبح أحدهم فلما تكاملوا عشرة فهم الحارث والزبير وأبو طالب وعبد الله وحمزة وأبو لهب والغيداق والمقوم وضرار والعباس جمعهم ثم أخبرهم بنذره ودعاهم إلى الوفاء لله به فما أختلف عليه منهم أحد وقالوا أوف بنذرك وأفعل ما شئت

الكتاب : الطبقات الكبرى
المؤلف : أبو عبد الله محمد بن سعد بن منيع
الموقع :الجزء الأول ذكر نذر عبد المطلب أن ينحر ابنه


----------



## Basilius (10 يناير 2007)

Artificial Mind قال:


> و انا رديت عليك بسؤال بسيط جدا جدا جدا
> هل لانه عالم بالمغازى والسير والفتوح والاحكام كما اوردت انت فى مداخلتك لابد و ان يكون عالما بعلم الروايه او عالما بعلم مصطلح الحديث ؟؟
> قال عنه بن حجر متروك مع سعه علمه
> و قال عنه البخارى متروك
> اذا شهد له بن حجر بالسعة فى العلم و لكنه متروك فى علم الحديث



و انا تركت الواقدي بتاتا و احضرت ادلة غيرة 
و من امثالها النيسابوري 
ثانيا 
لو حضرتك تلاحظ في كلامي مع سيادتك 
قلت لك الاخ المحترم 
و انا لا اجامل 
عزيزي اقرا جيدا ما كتبة زميلك من جهل 
المسيحية على اسم مخلصنا الصالح المسيح 
و ممكن حضرتك تطرح هذا السؤال في قسم الرد على الشبهات ضد المسيحية 
و انا ايضا لست نصرانيا 
النصرانية غير موجودة الان بل قضى عليها محمد و قتل النصارى 
النصرانية انشقاق عزيزي 
ورقة بن نوفل كان نصراني فعلا 
النصرانية هم من يؤمنوا بالثلاث اقانيم المنفصلة و يقولوا ان الالة تزوج من مريم 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Artificial Mind (10 يناير 2007)

قال ابن إسحاق : وكان عبد المطلب ، فيما يزعمون ، نذر حين لقى من قريش مالقى عند حفر زمزم ، لئن ولد له عشرة نفر ثم بلغوا معه حتى يمنعوه ليذبحن أحدهم لله عند الكعبة . فلما تكامل بنوه عشرة . وعرف أنهم سيمنعونه ، وهم : الحارث ، والزبير ،وحجل ، وضرار ، والمقوم ، وأبولهب ، والعباس ، وحمزة ، وأبوطالب ، وعبد الله ، وجمعهم ثم أخبرهم بنذره ودعاهم إلى الوفاء لله عزوجل بذلك . فأطاعوه 
الكتاب : السيرة النبوية
المؤلف : للامام أبى الفداء إسماعيل بن كثير
الموقع : الجزء الاول ذكر نذر عبد المطلب ذبح أحد ولده
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*** ولما بدت بئر زمزم نازعت قريش عبد المطلب، وقالوا له ‏:‏ أشركنا‏.‏قال‏:‏ ما أنا بفاعل، هذا أمر خصصت به، فلم يتركوه حتى خرجوا به للمحاكمة إلى كاهنة بني سعد هُذَيْم، وكانت بأشراف الشام، فلما كانوا في الطريق، ونفد الماء سقى الله عبد المطلب مطرًا، م ينزل عطرة، فعرفوا تخصيص عبد المطلب بزمزم ورجعـوا، وحينئذ نذر عبد المطلب لئن آتاه الله عشرة أبناء، وبلغوا أن يمنعوه لينحرن أحدهم عند الكعبة‏.‏
وكان لعبد المطلب عشرة بنين، وهم‏:‏ الحارث، والزبير، وأبو طالب، وعبد الله، وحمزة، وأبو لهب، والغَيْدَاق، والمُقَوِّم، وضِرَار، والعباس‏.‏ وقيل‏:‏ كانوا أحد عشر، فزادوا ولدًا اسمه‏:‏ قُثَم، وقيل ‏:‏ كانوا ثلاثة عشر، فزادوا‏:‏ عبد الكعبة وحَجْلًعبد الكعبة هو المقوم، وحجلا هو الغيداق، ولم يكن من أولاده رجل اسمه قثم، وأما البنات فست وهن ‏:‏ أم الحكيم ـ وهي البيضاء ـ وبَرَّة، وعاتكة، وصفية، وأرْوَى، وأميمة‏.‏ 
الكتاب : الرحيق المختوم
المؤلف : صفي الرحمن المباركفوري
الموقع : الأسرة النبوية 2 ـ عبـد المطلب


----------



## Artificial Mind (10 يناير 2007)

2-انصرف عبد المطلب بابنه عبد الله ليزوجه وكانت حادثة النذر قد تمت والدليل قول المرأة التي كانت تريده ليقع عليه
تزويج عبد المطلب ابنه عبد الله من آمنة بنت وهب الزهرية 
قال ابن إسحاق‏:‏ ثم انصرف عبد المطلب آخذاً بيد ابنه عبد الله، فمر به فيما يزعمون على امرأة من بني أسد بن عبد العزى بن قصي وهي أم قنال أخت ورقة بن نوفل بن أسد بن عبد العزى بن قصي، وهي عند الكعبة، فنظرت إلى وجهه فقالت‏:‏ أين تذهب يا عبد الله‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ مع أبي‏.‏ قالت‏:‏ لك مثل الإبل التي نحرت عنك وقع علي الآن‏.‏ 
قال‏:‏ أنا مع أبي ولا أستطيع خلافه ولا فراقه، فخرج به عبد المطلب حتى أتى وهب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي بن غالب بن فهر، وهو يومئذ سيد بني زهرة سناً وشرفاً، فزوجه ابنته آمنة بنت وهب وهي يومئذ سيدة نساء قومها، فزعموا أنه دخل عليها حين أملكها مكانه، فوقع عليها فحملت منه برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
الكتاب : البداية والنهاية 
المؤلف : عماد الدين أبي الفداء إسماعيل ابن كثير
الموقع : الجزء الثاني تزويج عبد المطلب ابنه عبد الله من آمنة بنت وهب الزهرية
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

تزويج عبد الله بن عبد المطلب امنة بنت وهب 
ابن عبد مناف بن زهرة بن كلاب وكانت في حجر عمها وهيب بن عبد مناف قال الزبير‏:‏ وكان عبد الله احسن رجل رؤي في قريش قط وكان ابوه عبد المطلب قد مر به فيما يزعمون على امراة من بني اسد بن عبد العزى وهي اخت ورقة بن نوفل وهي عند الكعبة فقالت له اين تذهب يا عبد الله قال مع ابي قالت لك مثل الابل التي نحرت عنك وكانت مائة وقع علي الان قال انا مع ابي ولا استطيع خلافه ولا فراقه 
الكتاب : عيون الأثر في المغازي والسير 
المؤلف : ابن سيد الناس
الموقع : تزويج عبد الله بن عبد المطلب امنة بنت وهب


----------



## Artificial Mind (10 يناير 2007)

ذكر المرأة المتعرضة لنكاح عبدالله بن عبدالمطلب 
عبدالله يرفضها 
قال ابن إسحاق ‏‏‏:‏‏‏ ثم انصرف عبدالمطلب آخذا بيد عبدالله ، فمر به - فيما يزعمون - على امرأة من بني أسد بن عبدالعزى بن قصي بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي بن غالب بن فهر ، وهي أخت ورقة بن نوفل بن أسد بن عبدالعزى ، وهي عند الكعبة ؛ فقالت له حين نظرت إلى وجهه ‏‏‏:‏‏‏ أين تذهب يا عبدالله ‏‏‏؟‏‏‏ قال ‏‏‏:‏‏‏ مع أبي ، قالت ‏‏‏:‏‏‏ لك مثل الإبل التي نحرت عنك ، وقع علي الآن ، قال ‏‏‏:‏‏‏ أنا مع أبي ، ولا أستطيع خلافه ، ولا فراقه ‏‏‏.‏‏‏ 
عبدالله يتزوج آمنة بنت وهب 
فخرج به عبدالمطلب حتى أتى به وهب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي بن غالب بن فهر ، وهو يومئذ سيد بني زهرة نسبا وشرفا ، فزوجه ابنته آمنة بنت وهب ، وهي يومئذ أفضل امرأة في قريش نسبا وموضعا ‏‏‏.
الكتاب : السيرة النبوية 
المؤلف : عبد الملك بن هشام المعافري
الموقع :المجلد الأول ذكر المرأة المتعرضة لنكاح عبدالله بن عبدالمطلب
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ثم انصرف عبد المطلب بابنه فمرَّ على امرأة من بني أسد يقال لها‏:‏ أم قتال بنت نوفل بن أسد بن عبد العزّى وهي أخت وَرَقَة‏.‏ 
فقالت‏:‏ يا عبد الله أين تذهب‏.‏ 
قال‏:‏ مع أبي فقالت‏:‏ لك عندي مثل الإبل التي نُحِرتْ عنك وَقعْ عليَّ‏.‏ 
فقال إني مع أبي لا أستطيع فراقه‏.‏ 
فخرج به عبد المطلب حتى أتى وهبَ بن عبد مناف بن زُهْرة وهو يومئذ سيِّد بني زْهْرة نسبًا فزوّجه آمنة وهي يومئذ أفضلُ امرأة في قُريش نسبًا‏.‏ 
الكتاب : المنتظم في التاريخ 
المؤلف : أبو الفرج عبد الرحمن بن علي بن الجوزي
الموقع :الجزء الثاني فصل بين مولد نبينا محمد و آدم عليهما السلام
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

وبهذا يثبت حدوث أمرين
الأول : أن حمزة كان من العشرة الذين تم بهم نذر عبد المطلب وكان هذا قبل زواج عبد الله والد النبي
الثاني: أن عبد الله تزوج من آمنة بنت وهب بعد ولادة حمزة بزمن بدليل قول المرأة (لك مثل الإبل التي نحرت عنك) مما يثبت براءة وطهارة آمنة بنت وهب


----------



## Basilius (10 يناير 2007)

حضرتك استشهدت بكلام من الواقدي و انت تكذبة و اغفلت كل الاحاديث التى احضرتها لتثبت ان عبد اللة تزوج هو و ابوة عبد المطلب في يوم وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحد 
و انا لم انكر ان كان لعبد المطلب اولادا من بينهم عبد اللة و حمزة 

الطبقات الكبرى لأبن سعد باب طبقات البدريين من المهاجرين ذكر الطبقة الأولى.
أخبرنا محمد بن عمر .. .. عن أبيه قال كان حمزة معلما يوم بدر بريشة نعامة .. .. وقتل يوم أحد وهو ابن تسع وخمسين سنة وكان أسن (اكبر) من رسول الله بأربع سنين قتله وحشي بن حرب وشق بطنه .. ..
حمزة اكبر من محمد بأربع سنوات ؛ ومن الحديث السابق له أن حمزة أكبر بأربع سنين طبقا لحديث الزبير أو بسنتين طبقا للحديثين التاليين ؛ رغم أن أم حمزة وأم محمد تزوجتا في وقت واحد. نعم غزوة أحد كانت في السنة الثالثة من الهجرة فكان النبي صلعم يقارب الخامسة والخمسين ؛ ومن هنا يصبح حمزة أكبر من محمد بأربع سنوات. 
حساب عمر محمد وعمر حمزة عمه من صحيح الحديث 

أولا : السنة والشهر التي وُلِد فيها محمد 
مصدر الحديث
1- السيرة النبوية لأبن هشام باب ولادة رسول الله صلعم.

نص الحديث
حدثنا أبو محمد عبد الملك ابن هشام قال حدثنا زياد بن عبد الله البكائي محمد بن إسحاق قال ولد رسول الله صلعم يوم الاثنين ، لاثنتي عشرة ليلة خلت من شهر ربيع الأول ، عام الفيل . 

ثانيا : غزوة أحد التي مات فيها حمزة عم الرسول 
مصدر الحديث
1- السيرة الحلبية للإمام برهان الدين الحلبي باب غزوة أحد.

نص الحديث
غزوة أحد كانت في شوال سنة ثلاث من الهجرة باتفاق الجمهور.

استنتاج من الحديثين السابقين 
مات محمد في السنة الحادية عشر من الهجرة أي بعد ثمان سنوات من موت حمزة ؛ الذي مات سنة ثلاث للهجرة ؛ فبطرح ثمان سنوات من ثلاث وستون عمر النبي عند موته ؛ يصبح عمره في غزوة أحد خمسة وخمسون وعمر حمزة تسع وخمسون.
اليوم والسنة التي مات فيها الرسول – وهي الثامنة بعد وفاة حمزة عمه
مصدر الحديث
1- الطبقات الكبرى لأبن سعد باب ذكر كم مرض رسول الله صلعم واليوم الذي توفى فيه.

نص الحديث
* أخبرنا محمد بن عمر حدثني أبو معشر عن محمد بن قيس أن رسول الله صلعم اشتكى يوم الأربعاء لإحدى عشرة ليلة بقيت من صفر سنة إحدى عشرة فاشتكى ثلاث عشر ليلة وتوفي صلعم يوم الاثنين لليلتين مضتا من شهر ربيع الأول سنة إحدى عشرة. 
وأكثر العلماء يقولون على أن النبي مات وعمره ثلاث وستون سنة ومات بعد حمزة بثمان سنوات ؛ فيكون عمره يوم موت حمزة خمس وخمسون سنة ؛ وحمزة مات في السنة الثالثة للهجرة وعمره تسع وخمسون سنة أي أن حمزة أكبر من محمد بأربع سنوات 

كيف يكون حمزة اكبر من محمد باربع سنوات و زواج عبد اللة و ابوة عبد المطلب على امنة و هالة كان في نفس اليوم كما اوضحت سابقا 
إذاً كان عمر محمد عند موت حمزة 55 عاماً و كان عمر حمزة 59 عاماً و إذا كان عبد الله مات في خلال أقل من عام على زواجه من آمنة أم محمد و كان قد تزوجها في نفس اليوم الذي تزوج عبدا لمطلب من هالة التي أنجبت له حمزة هذا يعطينا أنه من المستحيل أن يكون عبد الله هو والد محمد
هذة نقاط صغيرة جدا مما سيطرح في حوار الاديان


----------



## Basilius (10 يناير 2007)

كل الادلة عزيزي تبين ان عبد اللة تزوج امنة في نفس المجلس اللذي تزوج فية عبد المطلب هالة


----------



## Basilius (10 يناير 2007)

*و ماذا نفعل في كل الاسنادات الاسلامية التى تؤكد ان زواج عبد اللة و عبد المطلب كان في يوم واحد ؟ *
خرج عبد المطلب بابنه عبد الله إلى وهب بن عبد مناف فزوجه ابنته آمنة وقيل كانت آمنة في حجر عمها وهيب بن عبد مناف فأتاه عبد المطلب فخطب إليه ابنته هالة بنت وهيب لنفسه وخطب على ابنه عبد الله ابنة أخيه آمنة بنت وهب فتزوجا في مجلس واحد فولدت هالة لعبد المطلب حمزة
•	العنوان أسد الغابة في معرفة الصحابة 
المؤلف عز الدين أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن عبد الكريم الجزري المعروف ب " ابن الأثير "
1/7
محمد رسول الله /صلى الله عليه وسلم
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
قال أبو عمر أم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم آمنة بنت وهب ابن عبد ناف بن زهرة بن كلاب بن مرة قرشية زهرية تزوجها عبد الله ابن عبد لمطلب وهو ابن ثلاثين سنة وقيل بل كان يومئذ ابن خمس وعشرين سنة خرج به أبوه عبد المطلب إلى وهب بن عبد ناف فزوجه ابنته وقيل كانت آمنة في حجر عمها وهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة فأتاه عبد المطلب فخطب إليه ابنته هالة بنت وهيب لنفسه وخطب على ابنه عبد الله آمنة بنت وهب فزوجه وزوج ابنته في مجلس واحد فولدت آمنة لعبد الله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وولدت هالة لعبد المطلب حمزة
•	الكتاب : الاستيعاب في تمييز الأصحاب
المؤلف: أبو عمر يوسف بن عبد البر النمري القرطبي المالكي 
1/10
محمد رسول الله/ ولادته
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
أخبرني أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد الأصبهاني ثنا الحسن بن الجهم ثنا الحسين بن الفرج ثنا محمد بن عمر حدثني عبد الله بن جعفر المخزومي عن أم بكر بنت المسور بن مخزمة عن أبيها : أن آمنة بنت وهب أم رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم كانت في حجر عمها أهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة و إن عبد المطلب بن هاشم جاء بابنه عبد الله بن عبد المطلب أبي رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فتزوج عبد الله أمنة بنت وهب و تزوج عبد المطلب هالة بنت أهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة و هي أم حمزة بن عبد المطلب في مجلس واحد و كان قريب السن من رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و أخوه من الرضاعة
•	الكتاب : المستدرك على الصحيحين
المؤلف : محمد بن عبدالله أبو عبدالله الحاكم النيسابوري
3/212
كتاب معرفة الصحابة رضي الله تعالى عنهم /ذكر مناقب سعد بن مالك بن خالد بن ثعلبة بن حارثة بن عمرو بن الخزرج كنيته أبو سهل رضي الله عنه
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
فمشى اليه عبد المطلب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف بن قصي بابنه عبد الله بن عبد المطلب أبي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فخطب عليه آمنة بنت وهب فزوجها عبد الله بن عبد المطلب وخطب اليه عبد المطلب بن هاشم في مجلسه ذلك ابنته هالة بنت وهيب على نفسه فزوجه إياها فكان تزوج عبد المطلب بن هاشم وتزوج عبد الله بن عبد المطلب في مجلس واحد فولدت هالة بنت وهيب لعبد المطلب حمزة بن عبد المطلب فكان حمزة عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في النسب وأخاه من الرضاعة
•	الكتاب : الطبقات الكبرى
المؤلف : محمد بن سعد بن منيع أبو عبدالله البصري الزهري
1/95
ذكر المرأة التي عرضت نفسها على عبد الله بن عبد المطلب
----------------------حدثني الحارث بن محمد قال حدثن محمد بن سعد قال حدثنا محمد بن عمر قال حدثنا معمر وغيره عن الزهري أن عبدالله بن عبدالمطلب كان أجمل رجال قريش فذكر لآمنة بنت وهب جماله وهيئته وقيل لها هل لك أن تزوجيه فتزوجته آمنة بنت وهب فدخل بها وعلقت برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبعثه أبوه إلى المدينة في ميرة يحمل لهم تمرا فمات بالمدينة فبعث عبدالمطلب ابنه الحارث في طلبه حين أبطأ فوجده قد مات
قال الواقدي هذا غلط والمجتمع عليه عندنا في نكاح عبدالله بن عبدالمطلب ما حدثنا به عبدالله بن جعفر الزهري عن أم بكر بنت المسور أن عبدالمطلب جاء بابنه عبدالله فخطب على نفسه وعلى ابنه فتزوجا في مجلس واحد فتزوج عبدالمطلب هالة بنت أهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة وتزوج عبدالله بن عبدالمطلب آمنة بنت وهب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة
•	الكتاب : تاريخ الأمم والملوك
المؤلف : محمد بن جرير الطبري أبو جعفر
1/500
ذكر نسب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وذكر بعض أخبار آبائه وأجداده
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
وذكر إسلام حمزة وأمه هالة بنت أهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة وأهيب عم آمنة بنت وهب تزوجها عبد المطلب ، وتزوج ابنه عبد الله آمنة في ساعة واحدة
•	الروض الأنف > الجزء الثاني
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
قال الزبير : و كان عبد الله أحسن رجل مرئي في قريش قط و كان أبوه عبد المطلب قد مر به فيما يزعمون على امرأة من بني أسد بن عبد العزى و هي أخت ورقة بن نوفل و هي عند الكعبة فقالت له : أين تذهب يا عبد الله ؟ قال : مع أبي قالت : لك مثل الإبل التي نحرت عنك ـ و كانت مائة ـ وقع علي الآن قال : أنا مع أبي و لا أستطيع خلافه و لا فراقه و أنشد بعض أهل العلم في ذلك لعبد الله بن عبد المطلب 
فخرج به عبد المطلب حتى أتى به وهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة و هو يومئذ سيد بني زهرة سنا و شرفا فزوجه آمنة بنت وهب و هي يومئذ أفضل امرأة في قريش نسبا و موضعا فزعموا أنه دخل عليها حين أملكها مكانه فوقع عليها فحملت برسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ثم خرج من عندها فأتى المرأة التي عرضت عليه ما عرضت فقال لها ما لك : لا تعرضين علي اليوم ما عرضت بالأمس ؟ فقالت له : فارقك النور الذي كان معك فليس لي بك اليوم حاجة و قد كانت تسمع من أخيها ورقة بن نوفل أنه كائن في هذه الأمة نبي قال أبو عمر : كان تزوجها و عمره ثلاثون سنة و قيل خمس و عشرون و قيل بينهما ثمانية و عشرون عاما و تزوج عبد المطلب في ذلك المجلس هالة بنت وهيب بن عبد مناف فولدت له حمزة و المقوم و حجلا و صفية أم الزبير قال محمد بن السائب الكلبي : لما تزوج عبد الله بن عبد المطلب آمنة أقام عندها ثلاثا و كانت تلك السنة عندهم إذا دخل الرجل على امرأته في أهلها
•	الكتاب :عيون الاثر في المغازي و السير
المؤلف: ابن سيد الناس فتح الدين أبوالفتح محمد بن محمد اليعمري المصري الشافعي
1/73
ذكر تزويج عبدالله بن عبد المطلب أمنة بنت عبد مناف بن زهرة بن كلاب
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
في السيرة الحلبية : أن عبد المطلب خطب هالة بنت وهيب عم آمنة في مجلس خطبة عبد الله لآمنة ، وتزوّجا ، وأولما ، ثم ابتنيا بهما . ثم رأيت في أسد الغابة ما يوافقه، وهو أن عبد المطلب تزوج هو وعبد الله في مجلس واحد
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ماذا نفعل بكل هذة الاسنادات التى تؤكد ان عبد اللة تزوج من امنة في نفس يوم تزويج عبد المطلب من هالة ام حمزة 
و هذا  اسناد اخر و جديد 
قال أبو عمر أم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم آمنة بنت وهب ابن عبد ناف بن زهرة بن كلاب بن مرة قرشية زهرية تزوجها عبد الله ابن عبد لمطلب وهو ابن ثلاثين سنة وقيل بل كان يومئذ ابن خمس وعشرين سنة خرج به أبوه عبد المطلب إلى وهب بن عبد ناف فزوجه ابنته وقيل كانت آمنة في حجر عمها وهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة فأتاه عبد المطلب فخطب إليه ابنته هالة بنت وهيب لنفسه وخطب على ابنه عبد الله آمنة بنت وهب فزوجه وزوج ابنته في مجلس واحد فولدت آمنة لعبد الله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وولدت هالة لعبد المطلب حمزة
•	الكتاب : الاستيعاب في تمييز الأصحاب
المؤلف: أبو عمر يوسف بن عبد البر النمري القرطبي المالكي 
1/10
محمد رسول الله/ ولادته
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
و ماذا عن هذا ايضا 
عن محمد بن كعب وأيوب بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي صعصعة قالا : خرج عبد الله بن عبد المطلب إلى الشام إلى غزة في عير من عيرات قريش يحملون تجارات . ففرغوا من تجاراتهم ثم انصرفوا فمروا بالمدينة وعبد الله بن عبد المطلب يومئذ مريض فقال : أتخلف عند أخوالي بني عدي بن النجار فأقام عندهم مريضا شهرا ومضى أصحابه فقدموا مكة فسألهم عبد المطلب عن عبد الله فقالوا : خلفناه عند أخواله عدي بن النجار وهو مريض فبعث إليه عبد المطلب أكبر ولده الحارث فوجده قد توفي ودفن في دار النابغة وهو رجل من بني عدي بن النجار في الدار التي إذا دخلتها فالدويرة عن يسارك . وأخبره أخواله بمرضه وبقيامهم عليه وما ولوا من أمره وأنهم قبروه فرجع إلى أبيه فأخبره فوجد عليه عبد المطلب وأخوته وأخواته وجدا شديدا . ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يومئذ حمال ولعبد الله يوم توفي خمس وعشرون سنة
•	مختصر تاريخ دمشق للحافظ ابن عساكر
1/122
ذكر معرفة أسمائه وأنه خاتم رسل الله/ومعرفة من كفله وما كان من أمره قبل أن يوحى إليه
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عبد اللة تزوج في نفس يوم زواج ابية بام حمزة و مات عبد اللة و محمد في بطن امة امنة 
و العلماء يقولوا ان حمزة اكبر من محمد باربع سنين 
كيف هذا ؟ 
عبد الله ابن عبد المطلب خرج إلى الشام إلى غزة في عير تحمل تجارات فلما قفلوا مروا بالمدينة وعبد الله مريض فقال : أتخلف عند أخوالي بني عدي بن النجار فأقام عندهم مريضا مدة شهر فبلغ ذلك عبد المطلب فبعث إليه الحارث وهو أكبر ولده ؛ فوجده قد مات ؛ ودفن في دار النابغة أحد بني النجار ؛ والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يومئذ حمل على الصحيح
وعاش عبد الله خمسا وعشرين سنة
•	تاريخ الإسلام
الشيخ الإمام العالم العامل الناقد البارع الحافظ الحجة شمس الدين أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن عثمان الذهبي
1/10
السيرة النبوية/وفاة عبد الله بن عبد المطلب
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
وأخبرنا محمد بن عبد الباقي قال‏:‏ أخبرنا أبو محمد الجوهري قال‏:‏ أخبرنا ابن خيثمة قال‏:‏ وأخبرنا أحمد بن معروف قال‏:‏ أخبرنا الحارث بن أبي أسامة قال‏:‏ أخبرنا محمد بن سعد قال‏:‏ أخبرنا محمد بن عمر بن واقد قال‏:‏ حدَثني موسى بن عبيدة الرَبَذِي عن محمد بن كعب قال‏:‏ وأخبرنا سعيد بن أبي زيد عن أيوب بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي صعصعة قالا‏:‏ خرج عبد الله إلى الشام إلى غزة في عيرِ من عِيَرات قريش يحملون تجارات ففرغوا من تجاراتهم ثم انصرفوا فمروا بالمدينة وعبدُ الله بن عبد المطلب يومئذ مريض فقال‏:‏ أتخلف عند أخوالي بني عديّ بن النجار فأقام عندهم مريضًا شهرًا ومضى أصحابه فقدموا مكة فسألهم عبد المطلب عن عبد الله فقالوا‏:‏ خلفناه عند أخواله بني عدي بن النجار وهو مريض‏.‏ 
قال‏:‏ فبعث إليه عبد المطلب أكبر ولده الحارث فوجده قد توفي ودفن في دار النابغة وهو رجل من بني عدي بن النجار في الدار التي إذا دخلتها فالدويرة عن يسارك‏.‏ 
وأخبره أخواله بمرضه وبقيامهم عليه وما ولوا من أمره وأنهم قبروه فرجع إلى أبيه فأخبره فَوَجدَ عليه عبد المطّلب وإخوته وأخواته وجدآ شديدًا ورسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يومئذ حَمْل ولعبد الله يوم تُوفي خمس وعشرون سنة‏.‏ 
•	المنتظم في التاريخ
الجزء الثاني
( 24 من 202 )
ذكر وفاة عبد اللّه 
-------.‏----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
قال الزهري‏:‏ أرسل عبد المطلب ابنه عبد الله إلى المدينة يمتار لهم تمرًا فمات بالمدينة‏.‏ 
وقيل‏:‏ بل كان في الشام فأقبل في عير قريش فنزل بالمدينة وهو مريض فتوفي بها ودفن في دار النابغة الجعدي وله خمس وعشرون سنة وقيل‏:‏ ثمان وعشرون سنة وتوفي قبل أن يولد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏
•	الكامل في التاريخ
الجزء الأول
ذكر غلبة ثقيف على الطائف والحرب بين الأحلاف وبني مالك

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
قال محمد بن سعد : حدثنا محمد بن عمر هو الواقدي حدثنا موسى بن عبيدة اليزيدي و حدثنا سعيد بن أبي زيد عن أيوب بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي صعصعة قال : خرج عبد الله بن عبد المطلب إلى الشام إلى غزة في عير من عيران قريش يحملونه تجارات ففرغوا من تجاراتهم ثم انصرفوا فمروا بالمدينة و عبد الله بن عبد المطلب يومئذ مريض فقال أتخلف عند أخوالي بني عدي بن النجار
فأقام عندهم مريضا شهرا و مضى أصحابه فقدموا مكة فسألهم عبد المطلب عن ابنه عبد الله فقالوا : خلفناه عند أخواله بني عدي بن النجار و هو مريض
فبعث إليه عبد المطلب أكبر ولده الحارث فوجده قد توفي و دفن في دار النابغة فرجع إلى أبيه فأخبره
فوجد عليه عبد المطلب و إخوته و أخواته وجدا شديدا
و رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يومئذ حمل و لعبد الله بن عبد المطلب يوم توفي خمس وعشرون سنة
•1/ 204
باب :صفة مولده الشريف عليه الصلاة والسلام – مات أبوه و هو حمل في بطن أمه

	سيرة ابن كثير
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*كل هذة الاسنادات تقول ان عبد اللة تزوج بامنة في نفس وقت زواج ابوة عبد المطلب بهالة و في نفس الوقت تقول ان عبد اللة مات و محمد مازال في بطن امة و اجمع العلماء ان حمزة يكبر محمد باربع سنوان مع الرغم ان ميعاد زواج والديهما كان في نفس الوقت و مات عبد اللة بعد شهور قليلة من زواج و اتى محمد بعدها باربع سنين فمن والد محمد ؟ ام مكث محمد في بطن امنة اربع سنوات ؟ *ساستفيض و اتي بادلة اكثر في حوار الاديان


----------



## Artificial Mind (10 يناير 2007)

> الطبقات الكبرى لأبن سعد باب طبقات البدريين من المهاجرين ذكر الطبقة الأولى.
> أخبرنا محمد بن عمر .. .. عن أبيه قال كان حمزة معلما يوم بدر بريشة نعامة .. .. وقتل يوم أحد وهو ابن تسع وخمسين سنة وكان أسن (اكبر) من رسول الله بأربع سنين قتله وحشي بن حرب وشق بطنه .. ..
> حمزة اكبر من محمد بأربع سنوات ؛ ومن الحديث السابق له أن حمزة أكبر بأربع سنين طبقا لحديث الزبير أو بسنتين طبقا للحديثين التاليين ؛ رغم أن أم حمزة وأم محمد تزوجتا في وقت واحد. نعم غزوة أحد كانت في السنة الثالثة من الهجرة فكان النبي صلعم يقارب الخامسة والخمسين ؛ ومن هنا يصبح حمزة أكبر من محمد بأربع سنوات.
> حساب عمر محمد وعمر حمزة عمه من صحيح الحديث



هذه الرواية ساقطة فقد اجتمع فيها محمد بن عمر الواقدي وقد قدمنا كلام العلماء فيه وكذلك موسى بن محمد بن إبراهيم وقد قال فيه العلماء:
أبو حاتم في كاتبه المجروحين ج: 2 ص: 241
موسى بن محمد بن إبراهيم بن الحارث التيمي من أهل المدينة يروي عن أبيه ما ليس من حديثه فلست أدري أكان المتعمد لذلك أو كان فيه غفلة فيأتي بالمناكير عن أبيه والمشاهير على التوهم وأيما كان فهو ساقط الاحتجاج.


----------



## Artificial Mind (10 يناير 2007)

4177 حدثنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن حدثنا يعقوب بن سفيان حدثنا أبو غسان محمد بن يحيى الكناني حدثني أبي عن بن إسحاق قال كان هشام بن عروة يحدث عن أبيه عن عائشة رضي الله عنهما قالت ثم كان زفر قد سكن مكة يتجر بها فلما كانت الليلة التي ولد فيها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في مجلس من قريش يا معشر قريش هل الليلة مولود فقالوا والله ما نعلمه قال الله أكبر أما إذا أخطأكم فلا بأس فانظروا واحفظوا ما أقول لكم ولد هذه الليلة نبي هذه الأمة الأخيرة بين كتفيه علامة فيها شعرات متواترات كأنهن عرف فرس لا يرضع ليلتين وذلك أن عفريتا من الجن أدخل أصبعيه في فمه فمنعه الرضاع فتصدع القوم من مجلسهم وهم متعجبون من قوله وحديثه فلما صاروا إلى منازلهم أخبر كل إنسان منهم أهله فقالوا قد ولد لعبد الله بن عبد المطلب غلام سموه محمدا فالتقى القوم فقالوا هل سمعتم حديث اليهودي وهل بلغكم مولد هذا الغلام فانطلقوا حتى جاءوا اليهودي فأخبروه الخبر قال فاذهبوا معي حتى أنظر إليه فخرجوا حتى أدخلوه على آمنة فقال اخرجي إلينا ابنك فأخرجته وكشفوا له عن ظهره فرأى تلك الشامة فوقع اليهودي مغشيا عليه فلما أفاق قالوا ويلك ما لك قال ذهبت والله النبوة من بني إسرائيل فرحتم به يا معشر قريش أما والله ليسطون بكم سطوة يخرج خبرها من المشرق والمغرب وكان في النفر يومئذ الذين قال لهم اليهودي ما قال هشام بن الوليد بن المغيرة ومسافر بن أبي عمرو وعبيدة بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب وعتبة بن ربيعة شاب فوق المحتلم في نفر من بني مناف وغيرهم من قريش هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه وقد تواترت الأخبار أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولد مختونا مسرورا وولد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الدار التي في الزقاق المعروف بزقاق المدكل بمكة وقد صليت فيه وهي الدار التي كانت بعد مهاجر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في يد عقيل بن أبي طالب في أيدي ولده بعده


----------



## Artificial Mind (10 يناير 2007)

وكان عبد المطلب ، فيما يزعمون ، نذر حين لقى من قريش مالقى عند حفر زمزم ، لئن ولد له عشرة نفر ثم بلغوا معه حتى يمنعوه ليذبحن أحدهم لله عند الكعبة . فلما تكامل بنوه عشرة . وعرف أنهم سيمنعونه ، وهم : الحارث ، والزبير ،وحجل ، وضرار ، والمقوم ، وأبولهب ، والعباس ، وحمزة ، وأبوطالب ، وعبد الله ، وجمعهم ثم أخبرهم بنذره ودعاهم إلى الوفاء لله عزوجل بذلك . فأطاعوه


----------



## Artificial Mind (10 يناير 2007)

ولما بدت بئر زمزم نازعت قريش عبد المطلب، وقالوا له ‏:‏ أشركنا‏.‏قال‏:‏ ما أنا بفاعل، هذا أمر خصصت به، فلم يتركوه حتى خرجوا به للمحاكمة إلى كاهنة بني سعد هُذَيْم، وكانت بأشراف الشام، فلما كانوا في الطريق، ونفد الماء سقى الله عبد المطلب مطرًا، م ينزل عطرة، فعرفوا تخصيص عبد المطلب بزمزم ورجعـوا، وحينئذ نذر عبد المطلب لئن آتاه الله عشرة أبناء، وبلغوا أن يمنعوه لينحرن أحدهم عند الكعبة‏.‏
وكان لعبد المطلب عشرة بنين، وهم‏:‏ الحارث، والزبير، وأبو طالب، وعبد الله، وحمزة، وأبو لهب، والغَيْدَاق، والمُقَوِّم، وضِرَار، والعباس‏.‏ وقيل‏:‏ كانوا أحد عشر، فزادوا ولدًا اسمه‏:‏ قُثَم، وقيل ‏:‏ كانوا ثلاثة عشر، فزادوا‏:‏ عبد الكعبة وحَجْلًعبد الكعبة هو المقوم، وحجلا هو الغيداق، ولم يكن من أولاده رجل اسمه قثم، وأما البنات فست وهن ‏:‏ أم الحكيم ـ وهي البيضاء ـ وبَرَّة، وعاتكة، وصفية، وأرْوَى، وأميمة‏.‏


----------



## Basilius (10 يناير 2007)

اتيتك بعشر اسنادات للعلماء المسلمين الكبار توضح ان عبد اللة تزوج في نفس يوم زواج ابوة عبد المطلب 
كلها بعيدة عن الواقدي 
بعد ما سيادتك قلت انة كذاب 
ماذا نفعل بهم ؟
عبد اللة مات بعد زواجة بشهور و هناك اقول تقول انة بعد عشرة شهور فكان ولد حمزة يا عزيزي 
ماذا نفعل في كل تلك الاسنادات 
هل ستتبرا منها ؟


----------



## Basilius (10 يناير 2007)

*خرج عبد المطلب بابنه عبد الله إلى وهب بن عبد مناف فزوجه ابنته آمنة وقيل كانت آمنة في حجر عمها وهيب بن عبد مناف فأتاه عبد المطلب فخطب إليه ابنته هالة بنت وهيب لنفسه وخطب على ابنه عبد الله ابنة أخيه آمنة بنت وهب فتزوجا في مجلس واحد فولدت هالة لعبد المطلب حمزة
• العنوان أسد الغابة في معرفة الصحابة 
المؤلف عز الدين أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن عبد الكريم الجزري المعروف ب " ابن الأثير "
1/7
محمد رسول الله /صلى الله عليه وسلم
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
قال أبو عمر أم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم آمنة بنت وهب ابن عبد ناف بن زهرة بن كلاب بن مرة قرشية زهرية تزوجها عبد الله ابن عبد لمطلب وهو ابن ثلاثين سنة وقيل بل كان يومئذ ابن خمس وعشرين سنة خرج به أبوه عبد المطلب إلى وهب بن عبد ناف فزوجه ابنته وقيل كانت آمنة في حجر عمها وهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة فأتاه عبد المطلب فخطب إليه ابنته هالة بنت وهيب لنفسه وخطب على ابنه عبد الله آمنة بنت وهب فزوجه وزوج ابنته في مجلس واحد فولدت آمنة لعبد الله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وولدت هالة لعبد المطلب حمزة
• الكتاب : الاستيعاب في تمييز الأصحاب
المؤلف: أبو عمر يوسف بن عبد البر النمري القرطبي المالكي 
1/10
محمد رسول الله/ ولادته
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
أخبرني أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد الأصبهاني ثنا الحسن بن الجهم ثنا الحسين بن الفرج ثنا محمد بن عمر حدثني عبد الله بن جعفر المخزومي عن أم بكر بنت المسور بن مخزمة عن أبيها : أن آمنة بنت وهب أم رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم كانت في حجر عمها أهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة و إن عبد المطلب بن هاشم جاء بابنه عبد الله بن عبد المطلب أبي رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فتزوج عبد الله أمنة بنت وهب و تزوج عبد المطلب هالة بنت أهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة و هي أم حمزة بن عبد المطلب في مجلس واحد و كان قريب السن من رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و أخوه من الرضاعة
• الكتاب : المستدرك على الصحيحين
المؤلف : محمد بن عبدالله أبو عبدالله الحاكم النيسابوري
3/212
كتاب معرفة الصحابة رضي الله تعالى عنهم /ذكر مناقب سعد بن مالك بن خالد بن ثعلبة بن حارثة بن عمرو بن الخزرج كنيته أبو سهل رضي الله عنه
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
فمشى اليه عبد المطلب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف بن قصي بابنه عبد الله بن عبد المطلب أبي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فخطب عليه آمنة بنت وهب فزوجها عبد الله بن عبد المطلب وخطب اليه عبد المطلب بن هاشم في مجلسه ذلك ابنته هالة بنت وهيب على نفسه فزوجه إياها فكان تزوج عبد المطلب بن هاشم وتزوج عبد الله بن عبد المطلب في مجلس واحد فولدت هالة بنت وهيب لعبد المطلب حمزة بن عبد المطلب فكان حمزة عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في النسب وأخاه من الرضاعة
• الكتاب : الطبقات الكبرى
المؤلف : محمد بن سعد بن منيع أبو عبدالله البصري الزهري
1/95
ذكر المرأة التي عرضت نفسها على عبد الله بن عبد المطلب
----------------------حدثني الحارث بن محمد قال حدثن محمد بن سعد قال حدثنا محمد بن عمر قال حدثنا معمر وغيره عن الزهري أن عبدالله بن عبدالمطلب كان أجمل رجال قريش فذكر لآمنة بنت وهب جماله وهيئته وقيل لها هل لك أن تزوجيه فتزوجته آمنة بنت وهب فدخل بها وعلقت برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبعثه أبوه إلى المدينة في ميرة يحمل لهم تمرا فمات بالمدينة فبعث عبدالمطلب ابنه الحارث في طلبه حين أبطأ فوجده قد مات
قال الواقدي هذا غلط والمجتمع عليه عندنا في نكاح عبدالله بن عبدالمطلب ما حدثنا به عبدالله بن جعفر الزهري عن أم بكر بنت المسور أن عبدالمطلب جاء بابنه عبدالله فخطب على نفسه وعلى ابنه فتزوجا في مجلس واحد فتزوج عبدالمطلب هالة بنت أهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة وتزوج عبدالله بن عبدالمطلب آمنة بنت وهب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة
• الكتاب : تاريخ الأمم والملوك
المؤلف : محمد بن جرير الطبري أبو جعفر
1/500
ذكر نسب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وذكر بعض أخبار آبائه وأجداده
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
وذكر إسلام حمزة وأمه هالة بنت أهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة وأهيب عم آمنة بنت وهب تزوجها عبد المطلب ، وتزوج ابنه عبد الله آمنة في ساعة واحدة
• الروض الأنف > الجزء الثاني
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
قال الزبير : و كان عبد الله أحسن رجل مرئي في قريش قط و كان أبوه عبد المطلب قد مر به فيما يزعمون على امرأة من بني أسد بن عبد العزى و هي أخت ورقة بن نوفل و هي عند الكعبة فقالت له : أين تذهب يا عبد الله ؟ قال : مع أبي قالت : لك مثل الإبل التي نحرت عنك ـ و كانت مائة ـ وقع علي الآن قال : أنا مع أبي و لا أستطيع خلافه و لا فراقه و أنشد بعض أهل العلم في ذلك لعبد الله بن عبد المطلب 
فخرج به عبد المطلب حتى أتى به وهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة و هو يومئذ سيد بني زهرة سنا و شرفا فزوجه آمنة بنت وهب و هي يومئذ أفضل امرأة في قريش نسبا و موضعا فزعموا أنه دخل عليها حين أملكها مكانه فوقع عليها فحملت برسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ثم خرج من عندها فأتى المرأة التي عرضت عليه ما عرضت فقال لها ما لك : لا تعرضين علي اليوم ما عرضت بالأمس ؟ فقالت له : فارقك النور الذي كان معك فليس لي بك اليوم حاجة و قد كانت تسمع من أخيها ورقة بن نوفل أنه كائن في هذه الأمة نبي قال أبو عمر : كان تزوجها و عمره ثلاثون سنة و قيل خمس و عشرون و قيل بينهما ثمانية و عشرون عاما و تزوج عبد المطلب في ذلك المجلس هالة بنت وهيب بن عبد مناف فولدت له حمزة و المقوم و حجلا و صفية أم الزبير قال محمد بن السائب الكلبي : لما تزوج عبد الله بن عبد المطلب آمنة أقام عندها ثلاثا و كانت تلك السنة عندهم إذا دخل الرجل على امرأته في أهلها
• الكتاب :عيون الاثر في المغازي و السير
المؤلف: ابن سيد الناس فتح الدين أبوالفتح محمد بن محمد اليعمري المصري الشافعي
1/73
ذكر تزويج عبدالله بن عبد المطلب أمنة بنت عبد مناف بن زهرة بن كلاب
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
في السيرة الحلبية : أن عبد المطلب خطب هالة بنت وهيب عم آمنة في مجلس خطبة عبد الله لآمنة ، وتزوّجا ، وأولما ، ثم ابتنيا بهما . ثم رأيت في أسد الغابة ما يوافقه، وهو أن عبد المطلب تزوج هو وعبد الله في مجلس واحد
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ماذا نفعل بكل هذة الاسنادات التى تؤكد ان عبد اللة تزوج من امنة في نفس يوم تزويج عبد المطلب من هالة ام حمزة 
و هذا اسناد اخر و جديد 
قال أبو عمر أم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم آمنة بنت وهب ابن عبد ناف بن زهرة بن كلاب بن مرة قرشية زهرية تزوجها عبد الله ابن عبد لمطلب وهو ابن ثلاثين سنة وقيل بل كان يومئذ ابن خمس وعشرين سنة خرج به أبوه عبد المطلب إلى وهب بن عبد ناف فزوجه ابنته وقيل كانت آمنة في حجر عمها وهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة فأتاه عبد المطلب فخطب إليه ابنته هالة بنت وهيب لنفسه وخطب على ابنه عبد الله آمنة بنت وهب فزوجه وزوج ابنته في مجلس واحد فولدت آمنة لعبد الله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وولدت هالة لعبد المطلب حمزة
• الكتاب : الاستيعاب في تمييز الأصحاب
المؤلف: أبو عمر يوسف بن عبد البر النمري القرطبي المالكي 
1/10
محمد رسول الله/ ولادته
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
و ماذا عن هذا ايضا 
عن محمد بن كعب وأيوب بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي صعصعة قالا : خرج عبد الله بن عبد المطلب إلى الشام إلى غزة في عير من عيرات قريش يحملون تجارات . ففرغوا من تجاراتهم ثم انصرفوا فمروا بالمدينة وعبد الله بن عبد المطلب يومئذ مريض فقال : أتخلف عند أخوالي بني عدي بن النجار فأقام عندهم مريضا شهرا ومضى أصحابه فقدموا مكة فسألهم عبد المطلب عن عبد الله فقالوا : خلفناه عند أخواله عدي بن النجار وهو مريض فبعث إليه عبد المطلب أكبر ولده الحارث فوجده قد توفي ودفن في دار النابغة وهو رجل من بني عدي بن النجار في الدار التي إذا دخلتها فالدويرة عن يسارك . وأخبره أخواله بمرضه وبقيامهم عليه وما ولوا من أمره وأنهم قبروه فرجع إلى أبيه فأخبره فوجد عليه عبد المطلب وأخوته وأخواته وجدا شديدا . ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يومئذ حمال ولعبد الله يوم توفي خمس وعشرون سنة
• مختصر تاريخ دمشق للحافظ ابن عساكر
1/122
ذكر معرفة أسمائه وأنه خاتم رسل الله/ومعرفة من كفله وما كان من أمره قبل أن يوحى إليه
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عبد اللة تزوج في نفس يوم زواج ابية بام حمزة و مات عبد اللة و محمد في بطن امة امنة 
و العلماء يقولوا ان حمزة اكبر من محمد باربع سنين 
كيف هذا ؟ 
عبد الله ابن عبد المطلب خرج إلى الشام إلى غزة في عير تحمل تجارات فلما قفلوا مروا بالمدينة وعبد الله مريض فقال : أتخلف عند أخوالي بني عدي بن النجار فأقام عندهم مريضا مدة شهر فبلغ ذلك عبد المطلب فبعث إليه الحارث وهو أكبر ولده ؛ فوجده قد مات ؛ ودفن في دار النابغة أحد بني النجار ؛ والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يومئذ حمل على الصحيح
وعاش عبد الله خمسا وعشرين سنة
• تاريخ الإسلام
الشيخ الإمام العالم العامل الناقد البارع الحافظ الحجة شمس الدين أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن عثمان الذهبي
1/10
السيرة النبوية/وفاة عبد الله بن عبد المطلب
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
وأخبرنا محمد بن عبد الباقي قال‏:‏ أخبرنا أبو محمد الجوهري قال‏:‏ أخبرنا ابن خيثمة قال‏:‏ وأخبرنا أحمد بن معروف قال‏:‏ أخبرنا الحارث بن أبي أسامة قال‏:‏ أخبرنا محمد بن سعد قال‏:‏ أخبرنا محمد بن عمر بن واقد قال‏:‏ حدَثني موسى بن عبيدة الرَبَذِي عن محمد بن كعب قال‏:‏ وأخبرنا سعيد بن أبي زيد عن أيوب بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي صعصعة قالا‏:‏ خرج عبد الله إلى الشام إلى غزة في عيرِ من عِيَرات قريش يحملون تجارات ففرغوا من تجاراتهم ثم انصرفوا فمروا بالمدينة وعبدُ الله بن عبد المطلب يومئذ مريض فقال‏:‏ أتخلف عند أخوالي بني عديّ بن النجار فأقام عندهم مريضًا شهرًا ومضى أصحابه فقدموا مكة فسألهم عبد المطلب عن عبد الله فقالوا‏:‏ خلفناه عند أخواله بني عدي بن النجار وهو مريض‏.‏ 
قال‏:‏ فبعث إليه عبد المطلب أكبر ولده الحارث فوجده قد توفي ودفن في دار النابغة وهو رجل من بني عدي بن النجار في الدار التي إذا دخلتها فالدويرة عن يسارك‏.‏ 
وأخبره أخواله بمرضه وبقيامهم عليه وما ولوا من أمره وأنهم قبروه فرجع إلى أبيه فأخبره فَوَجدَ عليه عبد المطّلب وإخوته وأخواته وجدآ شديدًا ورسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يومئذ حَمْل ولعبد الله يوم تُوفي خمس وعشرون سنة‏.‏ 
• المنتظم في التاريخ
الجزء الثاني
( 24 من 202 )
ذكر وفاة عبد اللّه 
-------.‏----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
قال الزهري‏:‏ أرسل عبد المطلب ابنه عبد الله إلى المدينة يمتار لهم تمرًا فمات بالمدينة‏.‏ 
وقيل‏:‏ بل كان في الشام فأقبل في عير قريش فنزل بالمدينة وهو مريض فتوفي بها ودفن في دار النابغة الجعدي وله خمس وعشرون سنة وقيل‏:‏ ثمان وعشرون سنة وتوفي قبل أن يولد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏
• الكامل في التاريخ
الجزء الأول
ذكر غلبة ثقيف على الطائف والحرب بين الأحلاف وبني مالك*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*اين الواقدي الان في كلامي الان ؟*
*عبد اللة تزوج في نفس وقت زواج عبد المطلب 
حمزة اكبر من محمد باربع سنين 
عبد اللة مات و محمد في بطن امة 
من والد محمد ؟ 
ااتيك بدلائل كثيرة ترد بدليل او دليلين 
الاسنادات واضحة و لكبار علماء الاسلام *


----------



## Artificial Mind (10 يناير 2007)

> اتيتك بعشر اسنادات للعلماء المسلمين الكبار توضح ان عبد اللة تزوج في نفس يوم زواج ابوة عبد المطلب
> كلها بعيدة عن الواقدي
> بعد ما سيادتك قلت انة كذاب
> ماذا نفعل بهم ؟
> ...



يا سيدى الفاضل طالما انك تستشهد باحاديث يباة  المفروض تكون على دراية بعلوم الحديث 
انت بتستشهد باحاديث ضعيفة و موضوعة و عايز تثبت اان كلامك صح
و انا جبتلك الاحاديث الصحيحة و السير الصحيحة


----------



## Artificial Mind (10 يناير 2007)

ولما بدت بئر زمزم نازعت قريش عبد المطلب، وقالوا له ‏:‏ أشركنا‏.‏قال‏:‏ ما أنا بفاعل، هذا أمر خصصت به، فلم يتركوه حتى خرجوا به للمحاكمة إلى كاهنة بني سعد هُذَيْم، وكانت بأشراف الشام، فلما كانوا في الطريق، ونفد الماء سقى الله عبد المطلب مطرًا، م ينزل عطرة، فعرفوا تخصيص عبد المطلب بزمزم ورجعـوا، وحينئذ نذر عبد المطلب لئن آتاه الله عشرة أبناء، وبلغوا أن يمنعوه لينحرن أحدهم عند الكعبة‏.‏
وكان لعبد المطلب عشرة بنين، وهم‏:‏ الحارث، والزبير، وأبو طالب، وعبد الله، وحمزة، وأبو لهب، والغَيْدَاق، والمُقَوِّم، وضِرَار، والعباس‏.‏ وقيل‏:‏ كانوا أحد عشر، فزادوا ولدًا اسمه‏:‏ قُثَم، وقيل ‏:‏ كانوا ثلاثة عشر، فزادوا‏:‏ عبد الكعبة وحَجْلًعبد الكعبة هو المقوم، وحجلا هو الغيداق، ولم يكن من أولاده رجل اسمه قثم، وأما البنات فست وهن ‏:‏ أم الحكيم ـ وهي البيضاء ـ وبَرَّة، وعاتكة، وصفية، وأرْوَى، وأميمة‏.‏ 
الكتاب : الرحيق المختوم
المؤلف : صفي الرحمن المباركفوري


----------



## Artificial Mind (10 يناير 2007)

> قال الزهري‏:‏ أرسل عبد المطلب ابنه عبد الله إلى المدينة يمتار لهم تمرًا فمات بالمدينة‏.‏
> وقيل‏:‏ بل كان في الشام فأقبل في عير قريش فنزل بالمدينة وهو مريض فتوفي بها ودفن في دار النابغة الجعدي وله خمس وعشرون سنة وقيل‏:‏ ثمان وعشرون سنة وتوفي قبل أن يولد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏
> • الكامل في التاريخ






> وأخبرنا محمد بن عبد الباقي قال‏:‏ أخبرنا أبو محمد الجوهري قال‏:‏ أخبرنا ابن خيثمة قال‏:‏ وأخبرنا أحمد بن معروف قال‏:‏ أخبرنا الحارث بن أبي أسامة قال‏:‏ أخبرنا محمد بن سعد قال‏:‏ أخبرنا محمد بن عمر بن واقد قال‏:‏ حدَثني موسى بن عبيدة الرَبَذِي عن محمد بن كعب قال‏:‏ وأخبرنا سعيد بن أبي زيد عن أيوب بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي صعصعة قالا‏:‏ خرج عبد الله إلى الشام إلى غزة في عيرِ من عِيَرات قريش يحملون تجارات ففرغوا من تجاراتهم ثم انصرفوا فمروا بالمدينة وعبدُ الله بن عبد المطلب يومئذ مريض فقال‏:‏ أتخلف عند أخوالي بني عديّ بن النجار فأقام عندهم مريضًا شهرًا ومضى أصحابه فقدموا مكة فسألهم عبد المطلب عن عبد الله فقالوا‏:‏ خلفناه عند أخواله بني عدي بن النجار وهو مريض‏.‏
> قال‏:‏ فبعث إليه عبد المطلب أكبر ولده الحارث فوجده قد توفي ودفن في دار النابغة وهو رجل من بني عدي بن النجار في الدار التي إذا دخلتها فالدويرة عن يسارك‏.‏
> وأخبره أخواله بمرضه وبقيامهم عليه وما ولوا من أمره وأنهم قبروه فرجع إلى أبيه فأخبره فَوَجدَ عليه عبد المطّلب وإخوته وأخواته وجدآ شديدًا ورسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يومئذ حَمْل ولعبد الله يوم تُوفي خمس وعشرون سنة‏.‏
> • المنتظم في التاريخ



هل سناخذ ديننا من كتب التاريخ !!!!


----------



## Artificial Mind (10 يناير 2007)

نسب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
نسب نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ينقسم إلى ثلاثة أجزاء‏:‏ جزء اتفق عليه كافة أهل السير والأنساب، وهو الجزء الذي يبدأ منه صلى الله عليه وسلم وينتهي إلى عدنان‏.‏ 
وجزء آخر كثر فيه الاختلاف، حتى جاوز حد الجمع والائتلاف، وهو الجزء الذي يبدأ بعد عدنان وينتهي إلى إبراهيم عليه السلام فقد توقف فيه قوم، وقالوا‏:‏ لا يجوز سرده، بينما جوزه آخرون وساقوه‏.‏ ثم اختلف هؤلا المجوزون في عدد الآباء وأسمائهم، فاشتد اختلافهم وكثرت أقوالهم حتى جاوزت ثلاثين قولًا، إلا أن الجميع متفقون على أن عدنان من صريح ولد إسماعيل عليه السلام‏.‏ 
أما الجزء الثالث فهو يبدأ من بعد إبراهيم عليه السلام وينتهي إلى آدم عليه السلام، وجل الاعتماد فيه على نقل أهل الكتاب، وعندهم فيه من بعض تفاصـيل الأعمـار وغيرهـا ما لا نشك في بطلانه، بينما نتوقف في البقية الباقية‏.‏ 
وفيما يلى الأجزاء الثلاثة من نسبه الزكى صلى الله عليه وسلم بالترتيب ‏:‏ 
الجزء الأول ‏:‏ محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب ـ واسمه شَيْبَة ـ بن هاشم ـ واسمه عمرو ـ بن عبد مناف ـ واسمه المغيرة ـ بن قُصَىّ ـ واسمه زيد ـ بن كِلاب بن مُرَّة بن كعب بن لؤى بن غالب بن فِهْر ـ وهو الملقب بقريش وإليه تنتسب القبيلة ـ بن مالك بن النَّضْر ـ واسمه قيس ـ بن كِنَانة بن خُزَيْمَة بن مُدْرِكة ـ واسمه عامـر ـ بن إلياس بن مُضَر بن نِزَار بن مَعَدّ بن عدنان‏.‏ 
الجزء الثانى ‏:‏ ما فوق عدنان، وعدنان هو ابن أُدَد بن الهَمَيْسَع بن سلامان بن عَوْص بن بوز بن قموال بن أبي بن عوام بن ناشد بن حزا بن بلداس بن يدلاف بن طابخ بن جاحم بن ناحش بن ماخى بن عيض بن عبقر بن عبيد بن الدعا بن حَمْدان بن سنبر بن يثربى بن يحزن بن يلحن بن أرعوى بن عيض بن ديشان بن عيصر بن أفناد ابن أيهام بن مقصر بن ناحث بن زارح بن سمى بن مزى بن عوضة بن عرام بن قيدار ابن إسماعيل بن إيراهيم عليهما السلام‏.‏ 


الجزء الثالث ‏:‏ ما فوق إبراهيم عليه السلام، وهو ابن تارَح ـ واسمه آزر ـ بن ناحور بن ساروع ـ أو ساروغ ـ بن رَاعُو بن فَالَخ بن عابر بن شَالَخ بن أرْفَخْشَد بن سام بن نوح عليه السلام بن لامك بن مَتوشَلخَ بن أَخْنُوخ ـ يقال ‏:‏ هو إدريس النبي عليه السلام ـ بن يَرْد بن مَهْلائيل بن قينان بن أنُوش بن شِيث بن آدم ـ عليهما السلام‏.‏


----------



## Artificial Mind (10 يناير 2007)

الأسرة النبوية 

تعرف أسرته صلى الله عليه وسلم بالأسرة الهاشمية ـ نسبة إلى جده هاشم بن عبد مناف ـ وإذن فلنذكر شيئًا من أحوال هاشم ومن بعده ‏:‏ 
1 ـ هاشم ‏:‏ 
قد أسلفنا أن هاشمًا هو الذي تولى السقاية والرفادة من بني عبد مناف حين تصالح بنو عبد مناف وبنو عبد الدار على اقتسام المناصب فيما بينهما، وكان هاشم موسرًا ذا شرف كبير، وهو أول من أطعم الثريد للحجاج بمكة، وكان اسمه عمرو فما سمى هاشمًا إلا لهشمه الخبز، وهو أول من سن الرحلتين لقريش، رحلة الشتاء والصيف، وفيه يقول الشاعر ‏:‏ 
عمرو الذي هَشَمَ الثريدَ لقومه ** قَومٍ بمكة مُسِْنتِين عِجَافِ 
سُنَّتْ إليه الرحلتان كلاهما ** سَفَرُ الشتاء ورحلة الأصياف 
ومن حديثه أنه خرج إلى الشام تاجرًا، فلما قدم المدينة تزوج سلمى بنت عمرو أحد بني عدى بن النجار وأقام عندها، ثم خرج إلى الشام ـ وهي عند أهلها قد حملت بعبد المطلب ـ فمات هاشم بغزة من أرض فلسطين، وولدت امرأته سلمى عبد المطلب سنة 497 م، وسمته شيبة؛ لشيبة كانت في رأسه، وجعلت تربيه في بيت أبيها في يثرب، ولم يشعر به أحد من أسرتـه بمكـة، وكان لهاشم أربعة بنين وهم‏:‏ أسد وأبو صيفي ونضلة وعبد المطلب‏.‏ وخمس بنات وهن‏:‏ الشفاء، وخالدة، وضعيفة، ورقية، وجنة‏.‏


----------



## Artificial Mind (10 يناير 2007)

2 ـ عبـد المطلب ‏:‏ 
قد علمنا مما سبق أن السقاية والرفادة بعد هاشم صارت إلى أخيه المطلب بن عبد مناف ‏[‏وكان شريفًا مطاعًا ذا فضل في قومه، كانت قريش تسميه الفياض لسخائه‏]‏ لما صار شيبة ـ عبد المطلب ـ وصيفًا أو فوق ذلك ابن سبع سنين أو ثماني سنين سمع به المطلب‏.‏ فرحل في طلبه، فلما رآه فاضت عيناه، وضمه، وأردفه على راحلته فامتنع حتى تأذن له أمه، فسألها المطلب أن ترسله معه، فامتنعت، فقال ‏:‏ إنما يمضى إلى ملك أبيه وإلى حرم الله فأذنت له، فقدم به مكة مردفه على بعيره، فقال الناس‏:‏ هذا عبد المطلب، فقال‏:‏ ويحكم، إنما هو ابن أخى هاشم، فأقام عنده حتى ترعرع، ثم إن المطلب هلك بـ ‏[‏دمان‏]‏ من أرض اليمن، فولى بعده عبد المطلب، فأقام لقومه ما كان آباؤه يقيمون لقومهم،وشرف في قومه شرفًا لم يبلغه أحد من آبائه، وأحبه قومه وعظم خطره فيهم‏.‏ 
ولما مات المطلب وثب نوفل على أركاح بد المطلب فغصبه إياها، فسأل رجالًا من قريش النصرة على عمه، فقالوا‏:‏ لا ندخل بينك وبين عمك، فكتب إلى أخواله من بني النجار أبياتًا يستنجدهم، فسار خاله أبو سعد بن عدى في ثمانين راكبًا، حتى نزل بالأبطح من مكة، فتلقاه عبد المطلب، فقال‏:‏ المنزل يا خال، فقال‏:‏ لا والله حتى ألقى نوفلًا، ثم أقبل فوقف على نوفل، وهو جالس في الحجر مع مشايخ قريش، فسل أبو سعد سيفه وقال‏:‏ ورب البيت، لئن لم ترد على ابن أختى أركاحه لأمكنن منك هذا السيف، فقال‏:‏ رددتها عليه، فأشهد عليه مشايخ قريش، ثم نزل على عبد المطلب، فأقام عنده ثلاثًا، ثم اعتمر ورجع إلى المدينة‏.‏ فلما جرى ذلك حالف نوفل بني عبد شمس بن عبد مناف على بني هاشم‏.‏ ولما رأت خزاعة نصر بني النجار لعبد المطلب قالوا‏:‏ نحن ولدناه كما ولدتموه، فنحن أحق بنصره ـ وذلك أن أم عبد مناف منهم ـ فدخلوا دار الندوة وحالفوا بني هاشم على بني عبد شمس ونوفل،


----------



## Artificial Mind (10 يناير 2007)

حفر بئر زمزم ووقعة الفيل 
وخلاصة الأول‏:‏ أنه أمر في المنام بحفر زمزم ووصف له موضعها، فقام يحفر، فوجد فيه الأشياء التي دفنها الجراهمة حين لجأوا إلى الجلاء، أي السيوف والدروع والغزالين من الذهب، فضرب الأسياف بابًا للكعبة، وضرب في الباب الغزالين صفائح من ذهب، وأقام سقاية زمزم للحجاج‏.‏ 
ولما بدت بئر زمزم نازعت قريش عبد المطلب، وقالوا له ‏:‏ أشركنا‏.‏قال‏:‏ ما أنا بفاعل، هذا أمر خصصت به، فلم يتركوه حتى خرجوا به للمحاكمة إلى كاهنة بني سعد هُذَيْم، وكانت بأشراف الشام، فلما كانوا في الطريق، ونفد الماء سقى الله عبد المطلب مطرًا، م ينزل عليهم قطرة، فعرفوا تخصيص عبد المطلب بزمزم ورجعـوا، وحينئذ نذر عبد المطلب لئن آتاه الله عشرة أبناء، وبلغوا أن يمنعوه لينحرن أحدهم عند الكعبة‏.‏ 

وكان لعبد المطلب عشرة بنين، وهم‏:‏ الحارث، والزبير، وأبو طالب، وعبد الله ، وحمزة، وأبو لهب، والغَيْدَاق، والمُقَوِّم، وضِرَار، والعباس‏.‏ وقيل‏:‏ كانوا أحد عشر، فزادوا ولدًا اسمه‏:‏ قُثَم، وقيل ‏:‏ كانوا ثلاثة عشر، فزادوا‏:‏ عبد الكعبة وحَجْلًا، وقيل‏:‏ إن عبد الكعبة هو المقوم، وحجلا هو الغيداق، ولم يكن من أولاده رجل اسمه قثم، وأما البنات فست وهن ‏:‏ أم الحكيم ـ وهي البيضاء ـ وبَرَّة، وعاتكة، وصفية، وأرْوَى، وأميمة‏.


----------



## Artificial Mind (10 يناير 2007)

3ـ عبد الله والد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ 
أمـه فاطمة بنت عمرو بن عائذ بن عمران بن مخزوم بن يَقَظَة بـن مـرة، وكـان عبد الله أحسن أولاد عبد المطلب وأعفهم وأحبهم إليه، وهو الذبيح؛ وذلك أن عبد المطلب لمـا تم أبناؤه عشرة، وعرف أنهم يمنعونه أخبرهم بنذره فأطاعوه، فقيل ‏:‏ إنه أقـرع بينهم أيهم ينـحـر ‏؟‏ فطـارت القرعــة على عـبد الله ، وكــان أحـب النـاس إليه‏.‏فقال‏:‏الله م هو أو مائة من الإبل‏.‏ثم أقرع بينه وبين الإبل فطارت القرعة على المائة من الإبل، وقيل‏:‏إنه كتب أسماءهم في القداح،وأعطاها قيم هبل، فضرب القداح فخرج القدح على عبد الله ، فأخذه عبد المطلب، وأخذ الشفرة،ثم أقبل به إلى الكعبة ليذبحه،فمنعته قريش،ولاسيما أخواله من بني مخزوم وأخوه أبو طالب‏.‏ فقال عبد المطلب ‏:‏ فكيف أصنع بنذري‏؟‏ فأشاروا عليه أن يأتى عرافة فيستأمرها، فأتاها، فأمرت أن يضرب القداح على عبد الله وعلى عشر من الإبل، فإن خرجت على عبد الله يزيد عشرًا من الإبل حتى يرضى ربه، فإن خرجت على الإبل نحرها، فرجع وأقرع بين عبد الله وبين عشر من الإبل، فوقعت القرعة على عبد الله ، فلم يزل يزيد من الإبل عشرًا عشرًا ولا تقع القرعة إلا عليه إلى أن بلغت الإبل مائة فوقعت القرعة عليها، فنحرت ثم تركت، لا يرد عنها إنسان ولا سبع، وكانت الدية في قريش وفي العرب عشرًا من الإبل، فجرت بعد هذه الوقعة مائة من الإبل، وأقرها الإسلام، وروى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال‏:‏ ‏[‏أنا ابن الذبيحين‏]‏ يعنى إسماعيل، وأباه عبد الله ‏.‏ 
واختار عبد المطلب لولده عبد الله آمنة بنت وهب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة بن كلاب، وهي يومئذ تعد أفضل امرأة في قريش نسبًا وموضعًا، وأبوها سيد بني زهرة نسبًا وشرفًا، فزوجه بها، فبني بها عبد الله في مكة، وبعد قليل أرسله عبد المطلب إلى المدينة يمتار لهم تمرًا، فمات بها، وقيل ‏:‏ بل خرج تاجرًا إلى الشام، فأقبل في عير قريش، فنزل بالمدينة وهو مريض فتوفي بها، ودفن في دار النابغة الجعدى، وله إذ ذاك خمس وعشرون سنة، وكانت وفاته قبل أن يولد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبه يقول أكثر المؤرخين، وقيل ‏:‏ بل توفي بعد مولده بشهرين أو أكثر‏.‏ ولما بلغ نعيه إلى مكة رثته آمنة بأروع المراثى، قالت ‏:‏ 
عَفَا جانبُ البطحاءِ من ابن هاشم ** وجاور لَحْدًا خارجـًا في الغَـمَاغِـــم 
دَعَتْـه المنــايا دعــوة فأجـابـــهـا ** وما تركتْ في الناس مثل ابن هاشـم 
عشيـة راحـوا يحملــون سريـره ** تَعَاوَرَهُ أصـحـابــه في التزاحــــم 
فإن تـك غـالتـه المنـايا ورَيْبَهـــا ** فقـد كـان مِعْطــاءً كـثير التراحم 
وجميع ما خلفه عبد الله خمسة أجمال، وقطعة غنم، وجارية حبشية اسمها بركة وكنيتها أم أيمن، وهي حاضنـة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏


----------



## Basilius (11 يناير 2007)

اضحكتني 
كاتب هذة الكتب على دراية بدينة اكثر من اي مسلم مثلك 
السيرة النبوية و السيرة الحلبية و تثبت ام عبد اللة مات و محمد في بطن امة 
حديث الواقدي اللذي تقول عنة كاذب 
  اسدالغابة غير معترف بة ؟ 
الاستيعاب في تمييز الاصحاب غير معترف بة ؟ 
المستدرك على الصحيحين غير معترف بة ؟ 
عيون الاثر في المغازي و السير غير معترف بة ؟ 

تاريخ الاسلام 
الشيخ الإمام العالم العامل الناقد البارع الحافظ الحجة شمس الدين أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن عثمان الذهبي
1/10
السيرة النبوية/وفاة عبد الله بن عبد المطلب
و هذا المرجع ايضا غير معترف بة ؟ 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
السيرة الحلبية ذكرت حديث الواقدي اللذي تقول عنة انة كذاب 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
كتب التاريخ التى تقول عليها هذة تملىء مكاتب علمائكم و يرجعون اليها 
الان كل ما نجيب شىء تطلعوا فية حاجة عشان ما يبقاش حجة عليكم 
و الواقدي اللذي تقول انة كاذب ذكرة السيرة الحلبية و الطبقات الكبرى و اسد الغابة و الاستيعاب في تمييز الاصحاب 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
نهاية الارب للنويري ايضا استشهدت بالواقدي اللذي تقول انة كاذب 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
حضرتك تركت كل الادلة و مسكت في دليلين و قلت انهم كتب تاريخ 
 و قلت ان الباقي غير صحيح اذن 
تقول ان كلامي غير صحيح 

قل كدة لعلماء الاسلام 
قل ان اسد الغابة  و مؤلفة المعروف بابن الاثير غير صحيح 
قل  ان الاستيعاب في تمييز الاصحاب غير صحيح 
ققل ان المستدرك على الصحيحين غير صحيح 
قول ان عيون الاسر في المغازي و السير غير صحيح 
قل ان الطبقات الكبرى غير صحيح 
قل ان السيرة الحلبية غير صحيح 
قل ان محمد بن جرير الطبري ابو جعفر صاحب كتاب تاريخ الامم و الملوك غير صحيح 
قول ان كتاب الروض الانف غير صحيح 
قل ان السيرة النبوية باب ذكر مولد النبي و معرفة من كفلة غير صحيح 
قل ان البداية و النهاية لاسماعيل بن عمر بن كثير القرشي ابو الفداء غير صحيح 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
كل هذة الكتب ذكرت ميعاد زواج عبد اللة و عبد المطلب و كانت في مجلس و ليلة واحدة 
و ذكرت ايضا ان عبد اللة توفي و محمد لم ياتي بعد


----------

